# 05/08 AEW Dynamite Discussion Thread: #MJF2020



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

I can live without political theme stuff like MJF’s campaign and the debate

rest looks good


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Moxley to win, Cody and Cordona over Dark Order B-Team, Elite & FTR over The Dark Order A-Team.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Mox wins
Suite Life of Matt & Cody wins
Dark Order & Colt wins


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Should be great.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

More Dark Order, more schizophrenic booking.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Looks decent. I'll be watching as evry week till September.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

MJF needs to leave Mox laying here.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

Looking the current published matches this is where aew fall into thr trap of being a little too predictable in a bad way and with the matches feeling meaningless with no built up storyline behind them.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Should be another good show. The 12 man tag should be better than last weeks 10 man seeing as the guys in the ring are way better. This time it should be a clusterfuck done right (Hopefully). MJF will cut another awesome promo. I don’t know if I agree with the presidential angle they are taking but it’s all good. Cardona ‘s debut will be interesting. Darby vs Mox should be great. Their first match was fire. I still remember that Avalanche Paradigm shift and how the audience went crazy for it lol. Good ol pre-pandemic times. The Jericho/OC debate should be good, especially considering who they got as the moderator. I won’t spoil it for those who don’t know, but I think most people will like the choice. 



RainmakerV2 said:


> MJF needs to leave Mox laying here.


I dont want these two touching before the PPV. I miss the old WWE stipulations where the GM says that if one guy touches the other before the PPV, the match is off. I can’t stand when promotions have the 2 guys in the main event fighting and being in tag matches every week before the big fight. Takes away from the PPV.

Sometimes you can have that but sometimes you also need to keep the first physical interaction special for the big night.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Should be another good show. The 12 man tag should be better than last weeks 10 man seeing as the guys in the ring are way better. This time it should be a clusterfuck done right (Hopefully). MJF will cut another awesome promo. I don’t know if I agree with the presidential angle they are taking but it’s all good. Cardona ‘s debut will be interesting. Darby vs Mox should be great. Their first match was fire. I still remember that Avalanche Paradigm shift and how the audience went crazy for it lol. Good ol pre-pandemic times. The Jericho/OC debate should be good, especially considering who they got as the moderator. I won’t spoil it for those who don’t know, but I think most people will like the choice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think MJF needs it to be a serious threat. Who's he beaten in the last two months? Struggling to hang on vs. Jungle Boy? You need a visual where he looks like he belongs with Mox.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RainmakerV2 said:


> I think MJF needs it to be a serious threat. Who's he beaten in the last two months? Struggling to hang on vs. Jungle Boy? You need a visual where he looks like he belongs with Mox.


The problem with that though is that he's playing the chickenshit heel character. If anyone lays out Mox before the PPV it’ll probably be Wardlow, then MJF just picks up the scraps.

As far as who he has beaten, the only guys he can go over are Matt Hardy and Jungle Boy. He can’t go over their other major babyfaces so that’s why it seems like he doesn’t have any big wins. They also have too many heels on the show and PAC is not even back. He’s got Cody under his belt though. Putting him over Hangman or Omega is a big no no for me championship match or not.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Complete mixture of a card.

12 man tag should be better than last weeks 10 man tag, purely on the basis that better wrestlers are involved; however I wouldn’t be surprised if if turns into a messy spotfest. The storytelling between The Elite & FTR will be the most interesting thing.

Cody & Cardona vs Dark Order isn’t that appealing.

Jericho & Orange Cassidy segment has cringe written all over it.

Rest of the show has potential to deliver.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I have a feeling that Dream Team is gonna fall apart and The Dark Order will pick up the win. Brodie Lee hitting a discus lariat on Kenny Omega and handing the pin over to Colt Cabana


----------



## JBLGOAT (Mar 24, 2014)

Elite versus dark order is only unpredictable match on the show. But rest should be good table setting


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Didn't list potentially the MOTN - 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1290034403448692736
So much of the Dark Order vs Elite stuff is storylined on BTE it's criminal. I know in WWE they largely aired their backstage vignettes and the like live, but AEW could pre-tape similar bits and just air them canned. I mean especially now when everything is taped anyways. 

They can't push BTE on Dynamite in any way because he's too behind-the-curtain kayfabe breaking in some bits. 

No reason why Dark Order's recruitment of Page and then the Jungle Boy/Griff Garrison bits couldn't be part of Dynamite to better flesh Dark Order personalities. Then again, Brodie likes to lean into the F-bomb a little too often. But they could bleep and censor his mouth. 

I guess another issue is the invisible camerman aspect of putting these bits on television as Cody originally stated Dynamite wouldn't fall into that trope.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> So much of the Dark Order vs Elite stuff is storylined on BTE it's criminal. I know in WWE they largely aired their backstage vignettes and the like live, but AEW could pre-tape similar bits and just air them canned. I mean especially now when everything is taped anyways.
> 
> They can't push BTE on Dynamite in any way because he's too behind-the-curtain kayfabe breaking in some bits.
> 
> ...


Its definitely a shame. 

In the world that BTE, Dynamite and DARK are all involved, The Dark Order are easily one of the best parts of AEW.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Didn't list potentially the MOTN -
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1290034403448692736


Looks like Santana and Ortiz May be getting built back up to one of the top teams if they win. They've already beaten Private Party and SCU, so we’ll see. Should be a good match.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Well good thing the World Title match is on the card because otherwise I wouldn't be that interested in that show. Mox vs. Darby is very obvious in terms of who will win, but if their match last year is anything to go by, this should be a good one.

Jericho, while he can be very fun, has almost gone too far into the comedy gimmick and has dragged the rest of the Inner Circle with him. So doing a debate with him and a guy who's gimmick is that he doesn't talk much. Eh, we'll see how this goes.

And 2 Dark Order matches on TV? You're asking a lot of me AEW, especially with the Cody/Cardona match. Though to be fair, this 12 man should be better than the 10 man tag last week since guys like Kenny and the Bucks are used to these multi man matches after years in NJPW.

Best Friend vs. LAX could be a nice little sleeper in there.



prosperwithdeen said:


> Looks like Santana and Ortiz May be getting built back up to one of the top teams if they win. They've already beaten Private Party and SCU, so we’ll see. Should be a good match.


When did they beat Private Party? All I remember is at Fyter Fest that they lost to Private Party.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

TD Stinger said:


> Well good thing the World Title match is on the card because otherwise I wouldn't be that interested in that show. Mox vs. Darby is very obvious in terms of who will win, but if their match last year is anything to go by, this should be a good one.
> 
> Jericho, while he can be very fun, has almost gone too far into the comedy gimmick and has dragged the rest of the Inner Circle with him. So doing a debate with him and a guy who's gimmick is that he doesn't talk much. Eh, we'll see how this goes.
> 
> ...


They beat Private Party and SCU in a Triple Threat tag match in the main event of that special 2 hour version of DARK they did a couple of weeks back.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Card looks total junk to me i have no interest in watching one dark order match let alone TWO on one card.


----------



## JBLGOAT (Mar 24, 2014)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I guess another issue is the invisible camerman aspect of putting these bits on television as Cody originally stated Dynamite wouldn't fall into that trope.


they just broke the invisible camera rule recently when they had allie cheat to get brandi as her partner and no one called her on it...


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Looking forward to Mox/Allin, they had a great match at the end of last year so I'm interested to see how they do this time.

MJF promo, 12 man tag and Best friends v Santana/Ortiz should also be pretty good. Hopefully MJF lays Moxley out after his match with Allin, its time to step up the gas in this feud.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

prosperwithdeen said:


> They beat Private Party and SCU in a Triple Threat tag match in the main event of that special 2 hour version of DARK they did a couple of weeks back.


Well, now I know why I never saw that. I mean, it's a start. But you have to win matches on Dynamite to be taken seriously. It's like when Dark Order got a title shot and were ranked #1 last week mainly because they ranked up a bunch of wins on Dark. That doesn't necessarily make them credible.

Hopefully Dynamite is the start of something good for LAX because they've been afterthoughts for too long.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

JBLGOAT said:


> they just broke the invisible camera rule recently when they had allie cheat to get brandi as her partner and no one called her on it...


Not really in that I think it was a televised segment as the announcer(Schiavone? I can't remember) was speaking to the camera. In Rose's selection Ariene came in and acknowledged the camera/viewers.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

TD Stinger said:


> Well, now I know why I never saw that. I mean, it's a start. But you have to win matches on Dynamite to be taken seriously. It's like when Dark Order got a title shot and were ranked #1 last week mainly because they ranked up a bunch of wins on Dark. That doesn't necessarily make them credible.
> 
> Hopefully Dynamite is the start of something good for LAX because they've been afterthoughts for too long.


Yeah that's what I was getting at, beating those 2 teams on DARK, then beating Best Friends after would mean they are getting a push, DARK is still treated as canon just on a lower level


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Really, not one women's match on the card. Lol. And not one black man or woman to appear. If not for Santana and Ortiz, tomorrow's episode would be All Elite White Dudemyte on TNT.

This is really the worst looking card they have put on in at least a month or two. Two Dork Hoarders matches in one night. Two political satire segments in one night. Three fucking tag matches in one night. Variety is the spice of life.

If you have a world title match on the card, there should... you know, be a pretty banging ass card for the show. If it were 1998/99, Mox would open the show, promote the main event and talk shit, and Allin would come out for the confrontation and security would separate them.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Mister Sinister said:


> Really, not one women's match on the card. Lol. And not one black man or woman to appear. If not for Santana and Ortiz, tomorrow's episode would be All Elite White Dudemyte on TNT.


Lets be real, what woman or black person does AEW have that is worthy of being on TV? Scorpio Sky, Shida, Penelope Ford...probably about it to be honest

Blame AEW for signing really shitty black and female talent. They shouldn't just be thrown on TV because of gender or race that shit should be earned.


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

I like the Inner Circle, but I think I would like to see Santana/Ortiz lose to the Best Friends. And then have Eddie Kingston and Diamanté come out and ask what happened to their killer instinct.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Jazminator said:


> I like the Inner Circle, but I think I would like to see Santana/Ortiz lose to the Best Friends. And then have Eddie Kingston and Diamanté come out and ask what happened to their killer instinct.


Smart. 

The more Kingston the better.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Am i right in saying this is the first of 5 Dynamites until ALL OUT?


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

Aedubya said:


> Am i right in saying this is the first of 5 Dynamites until ALL OUT?


You are correct.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Jazminator said:


> I like the Inner Circle, but I think I would like to see Santana/Ortiz lose to the Best Friends. And then have Eddie Kingston and Diamanté come out and ask what happened to their killer instinct.


Very good idea that I would get behind 100%. Except I would add Ivelisse over Diamante.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

JBLGOAT said:


> they just broke the invisible camera rule recently when they had allie cheat to get brandi as her partner and no one called her on it...


That wasnt dynamite or dark though that was the deadly draw. Still no invisible cameraman on dynamite yet.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Lets be real, what woman or black person does AEW have that is worthy of being on TV? Scorpio Sky, Shida, Penelope Ford...probably about it to be honest
> 
> Blame AEW for signing really shitty black and female talent. They shouldn't just be thrown on TV because of gender or race that shit should be earned.


You're on the money with this one, it's why people shitting on AEW not putting the Tag Tourney on TV are crazy.

Dictating your show to fit SJW agendas is never going to be good. You should be positioned based on talent and merit, that's it.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1291070478468165633


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1291066772163043333
Interesting. Could this explain why Nyla Rose "injured" her knee last night on Dark? To explain why she wouldn't be the obvious pick here? 

Does everybody else turn down Britt and she sends in Reba/Rebel? I could see that.

Abadon would make some sense as well as somebody Britt would choose to face Swole, but in this case I'd hope Swole dropped her and finished her in 30s.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1291066772163043333
> Interesting. Could this explain why Nyla Rose "injured" her knee last night on Dark? To explain why she wouldn't be the obvious pick here?
> 
> Does everybody else turn down Britt and she sends in Reba/Rebel? I could see that.
> ...


Lol I really don't care for this Swole vs Britt feud. I'm liking the women's tourney and the new signings, and I love Britt, but this Swole thing is weak. I guess they need to build up babyface women though seeing as everyone is a heel. Hopefully its a squash followed by another good Britt promo.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The 12 man tag will be a cluster fuck, but maybe something will develop from it.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1291066772163043333
> Interesting. Could this explain why Nyla Rose "injured" her knee last night on Dark? To explain why she wouldn't be the obvious pick here?
> 
> Does everybody else turn down Britt and she sends in Reba/Rebel? I could see that.
> ...


Anyone else feeling big swole, she seems to have bit of swagger/personality based on some of the out of the ring segments she has had, needs to do better in ring but she is not bad and has good look imo


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Dizzie said:


> Anyone else feeling big swole, she seems to have bit of swagger/personality based on some of the out of the ring segments she has had, needs to do better in ring but she is not bad and has good look imo


I think she's getting there. I'd give her a knockout gimmick. Kayfabe her to have unusual power in her right hand or rolling/roaring elbow finish. She needs reason to back up her swagger and walk away knockouts in MMA are always badass. I hated the name at first, liking Ariel Monroe much better, but I'm coming around on it's "larger than life-ness".


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

RelivingTheShadow said:


> You're on the money with this one, it's why people shitting on AEW not putting the Tag Tourney on TV are crazy.
> 
> Dictating your show to fit SJW agendas is never going to be good. You should be positioned based on talent and merit, that's it.


It's not a social agenda to know you have to cast a wide net. Latinos and blacks make up over a quarter of the US population. Women are over half the population. If you want to grow the ratings, you have to reach for the people who aren't watching.



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1291066772163043333


Good. Reba bringing the five finger vag submission of death tonight.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

The Masked Avenger said:


> You are correct.


They need to get some stories flowing


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Erik. said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1291070478468165633


If I were Tony I wouldn't be actively promoting this kind of thing. Comes across as markish and unprofessional even if it is kind of endearing that he's one of us.

When he started marking out for CM Punk 3-4 weeks back it was super cringeworthy as well.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Mister Sinister said:


> It's not a social agenda to know you have to cast a wide net. Latinos and blacks make up over a quarter of the US population. Women are over half the population. If you want to grow the ratings, you have to reach for the people who aren't watching.


Didn't AEW just beat RAW in 18-34 Female viewers recently? One show focuses talented women heavily, one doesn't, one doesn't have direct wrestling competition, one does.

People should be represented based on talent level. Push Scorpio Sky because he's talented as fuck, don't push him on the basis that he's black.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

RelivingTheShadow said:


> Didn't AEW just beat RAW in 18-34 Female viewers recently? One show focuses talented women heavily, one doesn't, one doesn't have direct wrestling competition, one does.
> 
> People should be represented based on talent level. Push Scorpio Sky because he's talented as fuck, don't push him on the basis that he's black.


People also like watching other people they can identify with. Why was Black Panther such a big deal - because if gave little African American kids a super hero who looked like them. It's like AEW isn't even trying with diversity. 

Sky, Private Party, Sonny Kiss were all roster originals. They've hires 20+ since the debut and 90% are white.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> People also like watching other people they can identify with. Why was Black Panther such a big deal - because if gave little African American kids a super hero who looked like them. It's like AEW isn't even trying with diversity.
> 
> Sky, Private Party, Sonny Kiss were all roster originals. They've hires 20+ since the debut and 90% are white.


you might be ignoring the amount of black dudes they are bleeding on dark and who is being actively trained by them

Hobbs, Dean, Lee to name as 3 standouts


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

So much talk about non-white talent being pushed today lol

Scorpio Sky is about to be a star though. Great promo last night. It'll probably be Sky vs Cody at All Out if they don't do Brodie vs Cody. I'd run a Triple Threat and put Brodie over. Then do a Brodie/Sky feud as Cody moves on to the 4HM and Elite power struggle.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> you might be ignoring the amount of black dudes they are bleeding on dark and who is being actively trained by them
> 
> Hobbs, Dean, Lee to name as 3 standouts


I have been a proponent of signing BIg Shotty Lee in those Dark threads. And it looks like they might be doing something with him including him in the MJF stuff. But I don't believe they're signed. So they're just jobbers on the web show. Hobbs is a 10 yr vet with an imposing look and was knocked out by Orange Cassidy in 10 seconds for crying out loud. 

Suge D was featured on Dynamite in a match with Jericho and seemingly didn't get signed. 

AEW has the least diverse roster of any of WWE, Impact, ROH or even MLW - especially top card, pushed talent.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> People also like watching other people they can identify with. Why was Black Panther such a big deal - because if gave little African American kids a super hero who looked like them. It's like AEW isn't even trying with diversity.
> 
> Sky, Private Party, Sonny Kiss were all roster originals. They've hires 20+ since the debut and 90% are white.


But they don't have many of those people that are at a talent level, you can judge their talent hire process and that's acceptable.

But changing the core of the show to satisfy things throwing pure talent out the window isn't the way to go. Scorpio Sky is the one that should get a push, and he probably will. Private Party? Green as hell, but has potential, Sonny Kiss? He just got a TNT title shot, and is at a fine position, absolutely should not be a main eventer.


----------



## sim8 (Oct 21, 2017)

All this talk about minorities not being featured is bullshit. Sky the only one named that is ready for a push and even then, I struggle to see him as a main eventer as he is (heel turn would help though).

At the end of the day, Khali and Jinder Mahal look like me but I sure as hell wasn't celebrating inclusion because they bloody well sucked. 

Can't be pushing talent for the sake of inclusion. Thats PC gone wrong.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

May sit this one out and just enjoy the show. Need a break from you fuckers😂😂

You know I'll cave


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

So who will Britt pick v Swole?

Rebel? Mel? Abandon?


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

I am looking forward to the 12 man tag match the most for some reason. Should be fun action but mostly probably because I want to see an implosion of sorts between FTR/Elite.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

zkorejo said:


> I am looking forward to the 12 man tag match the most for some reason. Should be fun action but mostly probably because I want to see an implosion of sorts between FTR/Elite.


Should be a lot better than the 10 man at least


----------



## Y2K23 (Oct 10, 2019)

I wonder if MJF will be able to top last week amazing promo

Spoiler alert: Probably Yes


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Excited to watch live! 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Im not expecting a lot today, hopefully i'm wrong and the show is awesome.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Its taped today right? Or live?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

No Excalibur lol


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Glad we are getting this over with.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Gonna be a cluster fuck


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

They turned Zatanna into a member of the Dork Order.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Already much better than the 10 man last week


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

FTR are number one contenders that means Omega and Page vs FTR at All Out


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> People also like watching other people they can identify with. Why was Black Panther such a big deal - because if gave little African American kids a super hero who looked like them. It's like AEW isn't even trying with diversity.
> 
> Sky, Private Party, Sonny Kiss were all roster originals. They've hires 20+ since the debut and 90% are white.


Instead of complaining I'd be curious to know which black wrestlers you think they should sign? I posted a massive list in the group chat a few weeks ago so I wonder how many you even know about


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

is it me or do the wrestling crowd sound annoying tonight


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Does it sound like theres a ton of fake crowd noise tonight or is it just me? its almost overbearing, sounds like a nonstop mix of booing and cheering never letting up, its getting annoying.


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Turned on the show, seen this match as the opener and I might turn it off...


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Is this the same #9 who teamed with #8 a few months ago?


----------



## Swan-San (May 25, 2019)

This is too much, is this even a competition or a highlight reel of attacks


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I think The Bucks are just really good at organizing clusterfucks lol


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

What an absolute geek fest this match is.

But all is good, because the two best talents in the industry are feuding for the AEW World title.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

as i said before, i never liked this massive group matches unless its a rare gimmick match


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I hope this is a storyline and not a legit injury


----------



## Swan-San (May 25, 2019)

So you need the whole team to attend to a hurt knee. What is this lol


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

Great match so far.


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> People also like watching other people they can identify with. Why was Black Panther such a big deal - because if gave little African American kids a super hero who looked like them. It's like AEW isn't even trying with diversity.
> 
> Sky, Private Party, Sonny Kiss were all roster originals. They've hires 20+ since the debut and 90% are white.


Sky and Sonny Kiss absolutely suck


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

shandcraig said:


> is it me or do the wrestling crowd sound annoying tonight


I didn't notice it and now it's all I notice


----------



## Alex6691 (Sep 17, 2012)

prosperwithdeen said:


> I hope this is a storyline and not a legit injury


Of course it is. It was a way to make Hangman leave with FTR to build tension with him and Kenny. Especially as when the Elite stopped paying attention to the match whilst Kenny was getting attacked by all of Dark Order. It's just progression in the Omega/Hangman split.


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

I don't care this is wild and I love it


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Anyone else sick and tired of seeing FTR teaming with The Bucks? aren't these two teams supposed to hate each other? why are they making them buddies?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Anyone else sick and tired of seeing FTR teaming with The Bucks? aren't these two teams supposed to hate each other? why are they making them buddies?


Gotta have the swerve, bro.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

no business should have to hire an equal amount of every single race,when will this bullshit stop. that defeats the purpose of hiring people that are over or skilled. If thats the case than they shouldn't have black productions anymore with films made for blacks.Oh wait no one cares if they do or not. Tony khan is not white and in fact theres no one on the roster with his background.


Geeee said:


> I didn't notice it and now it's all I notice


lol sorry


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

I bet young kids love the Young Bucks because they’re basically like video game characters lmao
(Not dissing anyone just to be clear, I love this shit too)


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

ABH-22 said:


> I don't care this is wild and I love it


People like you are annoying. Take the rose colored glasses off. This was a terrible way to open a show


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

is anyone actually into this ?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Good thing those five guys were all standing there with their arms up.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

You can criticize Bucks what you want but they always deliver.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Has the crowd noise stopped once since the show came on? i swear it sounds like the same crowd noise on some annoying loud loop.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

shandcraig said:


> is anyone actually into this ?


Fucking hot opener shits all over the dog shit opener from last week.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

How long were they dead lol


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

oh look its the geek brodie lee that wont ever get over in front of a crowd


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The Bucks are so damn annoying.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

this match has zero physology


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Holy shit that clothesline


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Really? Then pin PAGE and not one of the school kids?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

The Bucks are like kids imitating moves they saw on tv, just spamming the superkick like kids with ADD.


----------



## Alex6691 (Sep 17, 2012)

Dark order NEEDED that win. Least they look a bit more serious after the win.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Well at least they managed to win with a 2 man advantage lol


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> this match has zero physology


Welcome to Buck University.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

F the Dork Order.


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

That was the best (and only) 12 man tag I’ve ever watched.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

this group is so bad


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Thought it was pretty good for a cluster fuck match lol

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

That was better than I expected. It had some fuckery but overall I thought it was decent.


----------



## Swan-San (May 25, 2019)

What utter trash lol


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

i know aew has big stable plans for legit people but fuck they have flopped so many stables


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

I liked the match!


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

That match was a clusterfuck. It was a good opener but very messy.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

I'm not even mad anymore, just disappointed


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

That was actually really good, that's clusterfuck done right, Brodie really needed that win


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Better than last weeks 10 man tag.

Insane pacing, good teamwork and a bit of storytelling.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Imma keep saying it. Brodie is not a main event talent nor favors he make for a great faction leader. I'd take Uno over him tbh.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Ugh are they setting up Brodie vs Page?


----------



## Y2K23 (Oct 10, 2019)

Much better tag match than last week by a mile and Dark Order actually won !


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Lheurch said:


> Ugh are they setting up Brodie vs Page?


Nah they said like 3 times FTR were #1 contenders, Omega/Page vs FTR at All Out


----------



## Blaze2k2 (Dec 3, 2019)

Great opening match. Dark Order needed the win and got it. I was entertained.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Remember all the times back in the day of badasses arriving at the arena? Now we have Chuck pulling up in a minivan...


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Cage and Starks banned tonight haha


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Does Mox live in the stadium now?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Is there any point to the ranking system at this point? they're just handing a title match to what is he the number 5 ranked guy? why's the number 5 ranked guy getting a shot? shouldn't the i dunno the number 1 ranked guy be getting a title shot next? guess that makes too much sense.


----------



## Bloody Warpath (Jan 6, 2020)

prosperwithdeen said:


> That was actually really good, that's clusterfuck done right, Brodie really needed that win


Needed the win? All it showed is that he can only win whenever he has a numbers advantage. IF the intent was to try and rebuild Lee then have his tram be shorthanded. Then when he gets the pin it actually seems credible and impressive.


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

MoxAsylum said:


> People like you are annoying. Take the rose colored glasses off. This was a terrible way to open a show


People like you are annoying. Why can't you let people who enjoy something enjoy it without accusing them of having "rose coloured glasses on". I hold no AEW allegiances and am no mega fan but I enjoy watching wrestling and It was a fun while flawed, fast paced opener which furthers a storyline that I'm invested in, it's as simple as that.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Good putting Darby over from Moxley


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Moxley been getting a lot of promos lately AEW listened when fans said we didn’t get enough of him


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Usually not a moxley promo guy but I thought this was good

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Good promo


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Mox is facing a younger version of himself. Some cool little storytelling there.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Good promo good way to put Darby over and hype the main event


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Let’s get Santana and Ortiz that win baby!!!!!


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Surely and i mean SURELY.

PP need a win here.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

OK please give Santana and Ortiz a win here.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

These 2 need to join eddie for a heel latino group.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Does Eddie Kingston make his second debut here?


----------



## SZilla25 (Sep 1, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Is there any point to the ranking system at this point? they're just handing a title match to what is he the number 5 ranked guy? why's the number 5 ranked guy getting a shot? shouldn't the i dunno the number 1 ranked guy be getting a title shot next? guess that makes too much sense.


Cody tweeted something about that today. I don't know how to attach tweets (or links reporting it) but he said "That the top-5 is in contention for a title shot and the best 5 wrestlers in AEW. It’s not a ladder system like a video game, it’s a more flush ranking…not unlike the NCAA."


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

shandcraig said:


> These 2 need to join eddie for a heel latino group.


Yeah that'd be bad ass, The Inner Circe needs to break up anyways.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

So far it looks like Ortiz is dropping the comedy shit


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Trent is excellent. 

Shame he's stuck with that geek Chuck Taylor


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

PavelGaborik said:


> Trent is excellent.
> 
> Shame he's stuck with that geek Chuck Taylor


100% agree


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> These 2 need to join eddie for a heel latino group.





prosperwithdeen said:


> Does Eddie Kingston make his second debut here?


Stick all the Latinos together lol


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Does Eddie Kingston make his second debut here?


I don't think so. He would've been advertised.


----------



## Y2K23 (Oct 10, 2019)

Santana/Ortiz characters have the potential to be very good, but first they need to display those badass traits Jericho claimed they had on the beginning


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

RapShepard said:


> Stick all the Latinos together lol


Yeah that's very WWE esque behaviour, but in this instance I wouldn't be mad as Kingston would turn those two legit.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Really good match so far


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Stick all the Latinos together lol


It would work so well this time though lol 😂


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Chuck needs to hit the gym


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> Stick all the Latinos together lol



Why not , Its always worked. Or are we pretending to live in a rainbow world😂


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ABH-22 said:


> Yeah that's very WWE esque behaviour, but in this instance I wouldn't be mad as Kingston would turn those two legit.


How Kingston isn't legit yet


prosperwithdeen said:


> It would work so well this time though lol


Who knows then in the IC certainly has ran it's course


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Chuck Taylor is the poster boy for skinny fat, i can't stand his pudgy body, if the guy would just get in a tiny bit better shape he'd look a thousand times better.


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

How much better would AEW be with nZo & Cass instead of Best Friends? Taylor is awful, literally waiving people into his moves. Can’t even bend over far enough to grab Santana’s legs on a pin. Awful.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> Why not , Its always worked. Or are we pretending to live in a rainbow world


Idc it's just funny how often that's a suggestion. It's so shallow when companies do it, but fuck it why not lol


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Great reaction to that 2 count by Santana 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Chuck Taylor is the poster boy for skinny fat, i can't stand his pudgy body, if the guy would just get in a tiny bit better shape he'd look a thousand times better.


Looks like your basic middle aged American. 

Not a very threatening look


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

TKO Wrestling said:


> How much better would AEW be with nZo & Cass instead of Best Friends? Taylor is awful, literally waiving people into his moves. Can’t even bend over far enough to grab Santana’s legs on a pin. Awful.


No one wants to see Big Ass in a wrestling ring ever again.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Of course. At least Santana did not eat the pin.


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

RapShepard said:


> How Kingston isn't legit yetWho knows then in the IC certainly has ran it's course


I mean long term, Santana and Ortiz have turned into a bit of a joke character wise and Eddie's character is one that will turn them back from the comedy to the badass tag team they should be.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

DAMMIT


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Trent looks and works 100000x better thagln Taylor.

I got Taylor and janella in the same class

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

I just cannot take Santana and Ortiz seriously anymore. 

still havent won a match on Dynamite in 2020


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Hopefully this loss is building to them being frustrated with all the losing and Eddie recruits them to turn them into serious winners.


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

For fuck sake, PnP needed that win badly, I really hope this is leading to something and not just AEW booking them like shit.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Well maybe Eddie Kingston can talk some street sense into them


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Well maybe Eddie Kingston can talk some street sense into them


😂😂 love that line


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Great selling from Trent in that match.

Santana & Ortiz losing best lead to some sort of story with them joining Eddie Kingston.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Is the goofy campaigning really necessary for this? This all just seems goofy as fuck and not main event shit, just give MJF the fucking mic and let him vent, theres no need for this dumb campaigning.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

“Smile Nina!”


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Damnnn mjf just buried Darby 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

Probably my biggest criticism of AEW. More often than not, the good guys always seem to win. Bad guys need to be bad asses. Let the faces be heroic underdogs, so when they win in is something to be celebrated.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

They need to feature MJF. Not give him a 90 second skit.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Hahahaha


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Matt's talking about Wrestling Forum! LMAO


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ABH-22 said:


> I mean long term, Santana and Ortiz have turned into a bit of a joke character wise and Eddie's character is one that will turn them back from the comedy to the badass tag team they should be.


I'd like to see them go face honestly.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

MJF doing a political campaign to win win the world title is a smart idea. Too bad they couldn't wait until election time to use this gimmick.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Matt’s nose is fucked up what happened


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Im just hating Matt in aew


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ok can someone backstage please turn the crowd noise machine off now? still booing and cheering while Matt's speaking.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Matt has broken his nose a few dozen times


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Matt just used the word bumboy


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Meh


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Sammy bout to get that W at All Out


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I think we are near the end of The Inner Circle


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

That's a lot of blood holy shit!

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

OK that was awesome. I am all for giving Sammy a win over Serious Matt.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Holy shit that was a cool spot by Sammy, and Matt's bleeding like a motherfucker.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Damn that chair fucked Hardy up


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

YES destroy the van.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

They’re pissed hahaha at least the loss is a storyline


----------



## Alex6691 (Sep 17, 2012)

Fuck. Looks like the chair thrown at Matt fucked his head up real bad. That's not just a small cut. That's a fucking gash right on his head.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Trent's mom's gonna be pissed

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Matt vs Sammy at all out is gonna be sick. 

Sammy better go over


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Ortiz with those weak ass sledge shots hahahahahaha


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Geeee said:


> I think we are near the end of The Inner Circle


Why you think that?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

I just realized sammy would probably be in the Latino group too lol.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Santana and Ortiz should be wearing goggles.




Chan Hung said:


> Why you think that?


They're doing stuff separate and all have different storylines.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Alex6691 said:


> Fuck. Looks like the chair thrown at Matt fucked his head up real bad. That's not just a small cut. That's a fucking gash right on his head.


Fucked him up good lol


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Trent’s mom should have been in the van screaming while they destroyed it. Missed opportunity


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Trent's mom on a pole match confirmed.


----------



## Swan-San (May 25, 2019)

Since they refuse to do invisible cameras, what's the explanation for the camera cuts inside the car?

the crowd noise is so bad


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

What has Sue done to deserve this, poor woman.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

“Tell ya moms we said what’s good” 😂


----------



## Alex6691 (Sep 17, 2012)

Chan Hung said:


> Fucked him up good lol


Man that cut was open. Real open. That's him not competing for a couple of weeks whilst it heals..


----------



## Y2K23 (Oct 10, 2019)

Wow, they have really taken the comedy the fuck out of this episode and its amazing


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Oracle said:


> Matt vs Sammy at all out is gonna be sick.
> 
> Sammy better go over


Yeah and it definitely needs to be a hardcore match, i need to see Sammy hit the 630 off the tron down onto Matt through a table.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

This is not the Inner Circle Style at all. They must be breaking up, feels like a hint

All the latinos acted similar tonight. Somethings up!

Lol this is nwo style


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Blood, backstage destruction, spray painting... reminds me of the good old days of nWo


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

shandcraig said:


> I just realized sammy would probably be in the Latino group too lol.


I'd like Kingston and Jericho to be in a storyline over power, have Jericho Guevara and Hager vs Kingston, Santana and Ortiz. And then have Sammy turn face and side with Kingston


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

The intensity of this episode has been excellent so far.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Very good first hour


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Holy fuck how many tag matches are we gonna get tonight?


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Good episode so far


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

So ALL OUT we got:

MJF vs Mox
FTR vs Omega/Page
Matt Hardy vs Sammy G

Shaping up well so far


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

John silvers got some short ass arms

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

John Silver is BTE MVP right now LOL


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

ABH-22 said:


> I'd like Kingston and Jericho to be in a storyline over power, have Jericho Guevara and Hager vs Kingston, Santana and Ortiz. And then have Sammy turn face and side with Kingston



That would be excellent for the blood and guts cage match, good idea


----------



## Y2K23 (Oct 10, 2019)

any chance dark order wins again tonight?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Holy fuck how many tag matches are we gonna get tonight?


Yeah there’s been a lot lol


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

Tell me why Cardona looks like such a star...


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Cardona still got that shit eating going on. Let's see what he does in this match.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

More Dork Order.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Cordona kinda looks like Trent in a weird way.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Wow how short is this masked dude?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Cardona is totally on roids now lol, been taking advantage being off that wellness policy.


----------



## Y2K23 (Oct 10, 2019)

Geeee said:


> John Silver is BTE MVP right now LOL
> 
> Cordova theme also Downstait?


its really a shame nobody watches BTE to appreciate how naturally funny He is


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Ryder is totally on roids now lol, been taking advantage being off that wellness policy.


He also went for the full Hogan tan too.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

How long before Zack Ryder turns on Cody


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Cardona is ripped


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

John Silver is an absolute midget.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lheurch said:


> He also went for the full Hogan tan too.


Yeah he went full on with what most people think you need to do to be a wrestler, get on roids and get all jacked and then get a dark ass tan.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Not a fan of Reynolds/Silver. 

They're total geeks imo


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

latinoheat4life2 said:


> How long before Zack Ryder turns on Cody


Sometime before All Out to give Cody someone to work with.

Reynolds is a true manlet. He's so small! Lll


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Gotta love how 95% of Dark Order look like tiny geeks straight out of wrestling school.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah he went full on with what most people think you need to do to be a wrestler, get on roids and get all jacked and then get a dark ass tan.


Kinda the opposite of Chuck Taylor.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

2 Dark Order matches in one night. Yikes.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Cody and Hulk Cardona are having trouble with these guys??


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Restaurant quality picture and picture lol JR


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Dark Order smurfs.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol these two Dark Order scrubs giving Cody and Cardona trouble, and this is getting a commercial break, my god......These two should've been squashed in 2 minutes.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Lheurch said:


> Cody and Hulk Cardona are having trouble with these guys??


He may need Hulking up.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

So much talent out there and they hire someone not even qualified to be thrown through a ceiling by Archer.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

damn this match should be a squash . what the actual fuck


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

ABH-22 said:


> Tell me why Cardona looks like such a star...


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Silver & Reynolds tbf to them actually have some decent Indy pedigree, former PWG Tag Champs when PWG was actually good.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Enough of this kill them After commercial Cody they’re the jobbers of DO


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

El Hammerstone said:


> View attachment 89539


A good 30% of the roster would need more of an explanation than that picture.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

El Hammerstone said:


> View attachment 89539


He took his “vitamins” and said his prayers as well.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Lemme Guess. Cordona turns tonight and joins Dork Order?


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Dark order midget in the house


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Hey Tony not every match has to be a 15 minute back and forth competitive match, a midget and a scrub shouldn't be giving one of your top guys in the company this much trouble ffs. They think they gotta make EVERYONE look good by giving them a competitive match, even the fucking scrubs who have no business having a competitive match.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

This Vascepa shet takes more to tell the cons than the pros lol


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

So over 30 mins of the first hour has consisted of matches involving the Dark Order.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The Dark Order is already ridiculous enough without adding their own masked version of Marko.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Lol i left to do something and haven't missed a thing


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

I like Silver, he's tiny but his mannerisms are great and he's not bad in ring.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> So over 30 mins of the first hour has consisted of matches involving the Dark Order.


A collective nightmare (pardon the pun).


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

There is no need whatsoever to have this match have go as long as it has...


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Such a long ass match.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

It would take Cody two hours to beat actual stars given all this.


----------



## ET_Paul (Jul 2, 2018)

SAMCRO said:


> Cardona is totally on roids now lol, been taking advantage being off that wellness policy.


Lol Cordona’s last match was at the beginning of March. The coronavirus happened and then he was fired in April. It’s now August, maybe you know he just worked out...


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Not gonna lie I kinda miss Excalibur


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Went way too long.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Cannot blame Scorpio at all. Cody looks like one of the weakest guys on the roster after that.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol he's still using that shitty finisher? lol jesus, see thats why you aint getting anywhere Cardona, no one gonna take that shitty finisher serious. And would it have killed him to get some new more serious gear? that shit still looks like Zack Ryder's attire.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Cody and Matt taking long ass time to win was embarrassing.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Matt Cardona looks great. I always thought he was good in the ring. Underrated in the ring.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Why would this guy come to aew and be the same lame gimmick as wwe. What a waste


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Scorpio coming through nice save it for All Out please


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Debate time


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Didn’t think you could bury yourself in a promo, but Best Friends proved me wrong.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

This is a horrible episode of AEW. I'm watching with a casual, having psyched them up. Jesus Christ.

They literally drove in in a different van earlier on the show.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Cant wait to see a big feud between sammy and mjf


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

ET_Paul said:


> Lol Cordona’s last match was at the beginning of March. The coronavirus happened and then he was fired in April. It’s now August, maybe you know he just worked out...


I'll believe that after i see him take a piss test. Dude looks like the fucking Hulk, i don't see him getting all that bulk on just working out a few months.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Lmao Chuck had the biggest grin on his face as he was turning from the camera


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

2020 heels wearing tight sweat pants with a tacky leather jacket🤷‍♂️🙈 do these not give a shit. You see bad guys in movies dressed like this


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

SAMCRO said:


> I'll believe that after i see him take a piss test. Dude looks like the fucking Hulk, i don't see him getting all that bulk on just working out a few months.


To be fair to him, he definitely looks even better but he's been absolute shredded for the last year or so of his WWE run tbh


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

They’re really going presidential with thE election coming up huh lol


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Nice to see ERIC


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

shandcraig said:


> Why would this guy come to aew and be the same lame gimmick as wwe. What a waste


Thats what i'm saying, dude had a chance to re invite himself and shed his WWE jobber skin, and he shows up in AEW with the same exact attire, same shitty finisher and same logo, he's still Zack Ryder just using his real name now.

I'll give Heath Slater credit, at least in TNA he got a new attire that looks more serious, and he seems to be more serious, Cardona seems to just being doing his Zack Ryder shit in AEW, guess thats easier than being creative and getting a new look and a new character right?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Come on man where’s the NWO Eric


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Lol WCW


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Come on man where’s the NWO Eric


In 1997.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Oh Gosh the Debate is here. Orange never has spoken on TNT right????


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

I forget who spoiled this? This must be tapped

His podcast is so good. He does look sharp


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I do not think I have ever looked forward to a wrestling segment less than hearing OC speak


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I kinda wanted to hear....I"M BACK.......AND BETTER THAN EVER....."


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Nice to see Bischoff. 

This segment could be complete ass I feel unfortunately


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Freshly Squashed OC.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

OC has never spoke. So how it this going to work??


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Chan Hung said:


> OC has never spoke. So how it this going to work??


Him just nodding and shaking his head no doubt


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Why is Bischoff spray tanned?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> I kinda wanted to hear....I"M BACK.......AND BETTER THAN EVER....."


I wanted nWo porn music.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Tony and Eric on the same wrasslin' show!!


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Lheurch said:


> I do not think I have ever looked forward to a wrestling segment less than hearing OC speak


I doubt he’ll say more than five words.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Lheurch said:


> I wanted nWo porn music.


Fuck yes LOL


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Damn Jericho pulling out one of his suits from his 2008 heel run.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

RelivingTheShadow said:


> Didn't AEW just beat RAW in 18-34 Female viewers recently? One show focuses talented women heavily, one doesn't, one doesn't have direct wrestling competition, one does.
> 
> People should be represented based on talent level. Push Scorpio Sky because he's talented as fuck, don't push him on the basis that he's black.


You're looking past the time inference. Guys like Sky and Fenix are more talented and deserving to be in the top five than MJF, Brodie Lee or Archer.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Burn him Jericho


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Geeee said:


> Why is Bischoff spray tanned?


Could be real, have you seen where he lives? Hes out walking his dog in mountains daily


----------



## ET_Paul (Jul 2, 2018)

SAMCRO said:


> I'll believe that after i see him take a piss test. Dude looks like the fucking Hulk, i don't see him getting all that bulk on just working out a few months.


Bro, it’s a little over 4 months ago since you’ve last seen him, and he wasn’t even in bad shape to begin with. It’s not like dude was a contestant on “My 400 Pound Life”.


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

Jericho on fire


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

This seems like a wasted segment for eric


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

This isn't funny


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Wow this is really stupid.


----------



## Alex6691 (Sep 17, 2012)

Ha. Screw what anybody says.. I love OC.


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

This is very cringeworthy


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Lmao


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

Jericho sold that so well


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

That was actually funny from OC!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Only if that promo was in front of a crowd


----------



## Cube2 (Oct 5, 2019)

take the pen away from khan


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

This deserves to be their lowest rated segment ever, but Eric being there will prevent that.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

This is fucking shit


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

“I’m not gonna give you a tip”


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Alex6691 (Sep 17, 2012)

You either like and get OC or you don't.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Imagine anyone thinking THIS was Chris Jericho's biggest match ever.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Lol ok the oc talking is gold


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

He fucking spoke. Wow.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Alex6691 said:


> You either like and get OC or you don't.


I like OC this segment is ass.


----------



## Alex6691 (Sep 17, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> I like OC this segment is ass.


Fair enough man. I liked it. It looks worse without a real crowd I think.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Those hilariously awful punches from Jake.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

This really should've been the final speaking point and beatdown. The rest was just forced Jericho comedy.


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

Alex6691 said:


> Fair enough man. I liked it. It looks worse without a real crowd I think.


Yeah it’s a bit awkward without crowd reactions.


----------



## Alex6691 (Sep 17, 2012)

The pop for OC speaking in front of a crowd would have been great


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

OC talking went over much better than I was fearing.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Lol Jericho at Eric. I haven't liked you in 23 years


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

If they do not make next week the end of this, I dunno what universe they are living in.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

This REALLY needed a crowd, would have come off way better


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Alex6691 said:


> Fair enough man. I liked it. It looks worse without a real crowd I think.


It's Jericho and his comedy. OCs last words were good, should've just went with that.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

I kinda liked that segment. It was something different.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

PavelGaborik said:


> OC talking went over much better than I was fearing.


Same here. He actually spoke better than i imagined.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

If only this segment was in front of a crowd. 😢


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

shandcraig said:


> Lol Jericho at Eric. I haven't liked you in 23 years


DUBYA C DUBYA BAY BAY


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

That was an entertaining segment, i liked it!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

They are actually going to have OC beat Jericho. Ridiculous.


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

Please wrestling gods can I have some Lance and Jake today


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Imagine the pop for OC if things were normal, roof would have blown off the place, fuck COVID lol without an audience it’s automatically cringy


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

We need someone to deepfake Trump's face on Hager in that beating.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I thought that was kinda awkward but it ended strong. I agree with Bischoff that OC won the debate. Weird that OC was serious and Jericho was doing schtick.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

That was a marmite type segment.

A mixture of cringe and seriousness.


----------



## Alex6691 (Sep 17, 2012)

For anybody living in the US (since you'll be more clued up than me, being from the UK) What's your COVID situation now? How far away are we from having crowd in an arena? Even if it's just 25% capacity?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Roll Model time.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Big Swole is a crappy name


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Alex6691 said:


> For anybody living in the US (since you'll be more clued up than me, being from the UK) What's your COVID situation now? How far away are we from having crowd in an arena? Even if it's just 25% capacity?


Florida is a dumpster fire now. No one is going to be brave enough to do it.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Alex6691 said:


> For anybody living in the US (since you'll be more clued up than me, being from the UK) What's your COVID situation now? How far away are we from having crowd in an arena? Even if it's just 25% capacity?


We not getting crowds till Summer 2021 at the earliest


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Big Swole is a crappy name


It might be OK if the person using it was either of those things.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Alex6691 said:


> For anybody living in the US (since you'll be more clued up than me, being from the UK) What's your COVID situation now? How far away are we from having crowd in an arena? Even if it's just 25% capacity?


Not looking great yet sadly. Least in some south states: Arizona, Texas, Florida etc.


----------



## Alex6691 (Sep 17, 2012)

prosperwithdeen said:


> We not getting crowds till Summer 2021 at the earliest


Even at a reduced capacity? I see Japan is doing it but seems like they've handled the whole thing better. Plus the Japanese are good at following rules.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Reba wrestles like Eugene


----------



## Alex6691 (Sep 17, 2012)

Chan Hung said:


> Not looking great yet sadly. Least in some south states: Arizona, Texas, Florida etc.


Will it really be next summer you think?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Ok nice Glad it was a squash main event time


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

And the award for worst wrestling name ever goes to..........BIG SWOLE!! come on down and accept your award.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

She just killed herself.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Alex6691 said:


> Even at a reduced capacity? I see Japan is doing it but seems like they've handled the whole thing better. Plus the Japanese are good at following rules.


It is possible one of the better off states might allow it before the bad states. There would be a lot to lose politically if an outbreak was tied to an event though.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Reba with the best match psychology of the night


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Alex6691 said:


> Even at a reduced capacity? I see Japan is doing it but seems like they've handled the whole thing better. Plus the Japanese are good at following rules.


Yeah things are fucked right now and the flu is coming back in a couple months


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Damn stacked card next week


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I’ll be pissed if Sky loses clean to Cody next week


----------



## Alex6691 (Sep 17, 2012)

It feels like in the UK we may see crowds in arenas this year at a reduced capacity so at least there may be SOME wrestling to watch with a crowd. I wouldn't want it to be rushed too soon though, not worth it.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

More Dork Order shite next week. Ugh.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Of course they are going to just give away Scorpio and Cody next week. No need to build it up or anything after his promo yesterday.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Reba should have pulled out the five finger vag submission of death.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Whoanma said:


> More Dork Order shite next week. Ugh.


Grayson and Evil Uno are good in-ring.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Who had the better Dynamite debut tonight? Matt Cardona or Reba? I vote Reba.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Lheurch said:


> Of course they are going to just give away Scorpio and Cody next week. No need to build it up or anything after his promo yesterday.


Yeah I don’t agree with that either, save it for All Out


----------



## ET_Paul (Jul 2, 2018)

Alex6691 said:


> Even at a reduced capacity? I see Japan is doing it but seems like they've handled the whole thing better. *Plus the Japanese are good at following rules.*


Reduced capacity? We most definitely could. I think individual college football teams are exploring this option.

It’s kind of like “I’ll do it once I see someone else do it first.”

And the bolded is true! Some of the worst hit states here are the ones that are most combative.


----------



## Alex6691 (Sep 17, 2012)

Darby shouldn't be losing here. Think it'll end in a DQ due to MJF.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

ProjectGargano said:


> Grayson and Evil Uno are good in-ring.


Fine. They should be given a different gimmick, though.


----------



## Alex6691 (Sep 17, 2012)

ET_Paul said:


> We most definitely could. I think individual college football teams are exploring this option.
> 
> It’s kind of like “I’ll do it once I see someone else do it first.”
> 
> And the bolded is true! Some of the worst hit states here are the ones that are most combative.


Am I right in hearing the NFL is running reduced capacity? I mean, they have much larger stadiums than the ones wrestling shows are held in which helps I guess.


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Darby Allin is an absolute geek


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

This is about to be fire


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Love it when he wears a paper mask of other wrestlers


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Alex6691 said:


> Darby shouldn't be losing here. Think it'll end in a DQ due to MJF.


Wardlow will do something


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

No MJF tonight? :/


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Didn't they say at Summerslam they was gonna have 2000 fans in attendance? someone told me that.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Alex6691 said:


> Am I right in hearing the NFL is running reduced capacity? I mean, they have much larger stadiums than the ones wrestling shows are held in which helps I guess.


IF they do it, it should be in outdoor arenas, not domes. The recycled air in there will make it much riskier.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Paper mask is sweet. Also reality is I'm pretty sure the crowd would be more behind Allan than Mox


----------



## Alex6691 (Sep 17, 2012)

Lheurch said:


> IF they do it, it should be in outdoor arenas, not domes. The recycled air in there will make it much riskier.


Great point


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

He really popped him in the mouth hahaha


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

shandcraig said:


> Love it when he wears a paper mask of other wrestlers


Bet you do cause you love watching geeks


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Moxley better squash this geek


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

SAMCRO said:


> Didn't they say at Summerslam they was gonna have 2000 fans in attendance? someone told me that.



I dont see why you cant have a social distance smaller crowd spread out


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Darby Allin got his ring gear from Jane Lane


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Darby is a geek. Darby is a geek. Darby is a geek


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

MoxAsylum said:


> Bet you do cause you love watching geeks



Imm i call half the roster geeks like brodie lee. Allan has chracter and he sells, 2 things that get you over. Obviously not everyone is going to like him but when there was crowds he was pretty over


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Mox is legitimately beating the shit out of Darby right now


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

AEW’s best hope of wrestling in front of a crowd before mid-2021 is Europe ending its ban of US travelers and allowing crowds in arenas in Europe. But that’s probably won’t happen soon.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

shandcraig said:


> I dont see why you cant have a social distance smaller crowd spread out


Yeah as long as everyone wears a mask kinda spread out and its an outdoor arena everyone should alright.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Are the stairs carpeted lol


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

The ref to Allin : Are you alive?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Bosnian21 said:


> AEW’s best hope of wrestling in front of a crowd before mid-2021 is Europe ending its ban of US travelers and allowing crowds in arenas in Europe. But that’s probably won’t happen soon.


Definitely not happening any time soon.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Bosnian21 said:


> AEW’s best hope of wrestling in front of a crowd before mid-2021 is Europe ending its ban of US travelers and allowing crowds in arenas in Europe. But that’s probably won’t happen soon.


Honestly, I think a better chance is Japan/Taiwan/South Korea. Would be huge if they could get a series of live shows over there.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

If every other business can have smaller numbers and social distance,i dont seewhy the same principle cant be for live events .

It will happen


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The size discrepancy is too noticeable. It's like a grown man fighting a preteen.


----------



## Alex6691 (Sep 17, 2012)

Mister Sinister said:


> The ref to Allin : Are you alive?


For anybody that doesn't know this (I only heard this a few months ago and I've been watching wrestling my whole life) when there's a spot which looks unplanned or it may have gone wrong, the referee will squeeze the wrestlers hand and if they squeeze back it mean's 'I'm okay' if they don't they know they're legit knocked out or dazed. Seems the ref did that to Darby after Mox threw him into the post.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Darby is going to break his neck one of these days


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Ham and Egger said:


> The size discrepancy is too noticeable. It's like a grown man fighting a preteen.



If allan wore wrestling tights and those knee to shoe lenth pads it would help big time help. Jericho used them for years and his legs looked bigger. In fact he made it a standard


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Is there anyone in the wrestling business right now with a worse attire than Darby's?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Darby bumps too hard he’s gonna kill himself


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

I imagine Starks/Cage get involved at some point to further the Darby feud


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

SAMCRO said:


> Is there anyone in the wrestling business right now with a worse attire than Darby's?


Was literally just gonna post he needs to decide on Jeans or tights because the combo he has rn looks like ass


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Is there anyone in the wrestling business right now with a worse attire than Darby's?


Marko. TH2. That is the whole list.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

I do agree that he could use much better attire that still matches his gimmick.

I noticed this a lot in aew with people not playing the part pr wearing the wrong gear. Its all part pf your chracter


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

SAMCRO said:


> Is there anyone in the wrestling business right now with a worse attire than Darby's?


My uber casual fiance thinks his attire is horrible. Booty shorts and legging are a no go. Lmao


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Has anyone kicked out of the coffin drop??


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Damn blood heavy show


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> Has anyone kicked out of the coffin drop??


Mox.


----------



## Alex6691 (Sep 17, 2012)

Chan Hung said:


> Has anyone kicked out of the coffin drop??


I was just thinking that. I'm sure there's one but I can't remember who


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Did they bump heads?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Better match than I expected.


----------



## Alex6691 (Sep 17, 2012)

On the plus side Darby looked good in defeat. Took a lot to put him out for the pin


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Lol he picked him up so easily


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Awesome main event


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Good night boys


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Main event was fantastic.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

They need to stop putting Darby in these spots.


----------



## Alex6691 (Sep 17, 2012)

One of the better Dynamites and it seems the overall reaction on here has been positive towards it. Definitely less goofy than some of the last episodes which should please some.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Great match between the two. Now we can move fully into the MJF/Mox feud!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Maybe if Darby wore black pants like Hardy instead of those tights but meh whatever it is what it is lol.


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

Enjoyed that on the whole. Disappointed about no Cage/Starks/Archer though, but that happens when your roster is this deep


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Wardlow vs Mox next week book it


----------



## Alex6691 (Sep 17, 2012)

Chan Hung said:


> Maybe if Darby wore black pants like Hardy instead of those tights but meh whatever it is what it is lol.


You know, I kinda like his attire. Purely for the fact it looks unique to him. It stands out, for better or for worse. At least it's... different?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Today was the first time i heard OC ever talk lol


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Great match and storytelling.


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

If you don’t count the Jericho-OC segment, I enjoyed every segment tonight. Jericho-OC debate was a bad idea for no crowds.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Good show tonight 8/10 for me Darby/Mox saved the 2nd hour, Jericho/OC would have been one of the best segments of the year with a crowd


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

So glad they ended on a high note. They really need to keep the Archer stuff going though. Could easily have taken three minutes off the 12 man cluster to give him something.


----------



## Alex6691 (Sep 17, 2012)

Lheurch said:


> So glad they ended on a high note. They really need to keep the Archer stuff going though. Could easily have taken three minutes off the 12 man cluster to give him something.


I think they're keeping him off TV for a while to give him a big push when he's back.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Side note : I hope we get the beginning of a feud for Archer leading up to All Out next week.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> They need to stop putting Darby in these spots.


The losing spot? Yeah he loses a lot lol


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Alex6691 said:


> You know, I kinda like his attire. Purely for the fact it looks unique to him. It stands out, for better or for worse. At least it's... different?


It's absolute shit. Just because it's unique doesn't mean it's not shit.

If he rolled out on his little skateboard next week in a Borat thong then that'd be pretty unique too, but he'd still look fucking ridiculous.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Main event was good. Darby Allin is pretty good and he has good chemistry with Moxley in the ring. They have pretty similar styles.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

prosperwithdeen said:


> The losing spot? Yeah he loses a lot lol


Good. So he should.


----------



## Booooo (Jul 24, 2018)

Really enjoyed tonight's show. Though sadly I missed MJF's segment. But the fact that I was entertained while missing an awesome promo like that just means the show in its entirety was awesome. 

8/10 for me. MJF/Moxley feud looks to be a real fun one, which IMO should be AEW's first real long term feud (2-3 PPVs)


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Man this Mox/MJF feud has feud of the year written all over it. 

Overall this was a much better show than last week, 4 really good matches, 2 good segments with OC/Jericho and Hardy/Sammy. The only thing I disliked was the Swole/Rebel squash, it wasn't really needed on this show at all.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Moxley vs Darby was the best match I've seen in a while. Good episode. Lots of animosity


----------



## Alex6691 (Sep 17, 2012)

Boldgerg said:


> It's absolute shit. Just because it's unique doesn't mean it's not shit.
> 
> If he rolled out in his little skateboard next week in a Borat thong then that'd be pretty unique too, but he'd still look fucking ridiculous.


Bit of a contrast between the two, but sure. I think it fits him and his character. There's worse than his attire. I mean, look at Brodies first. Jeez.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> The losing spot? Yeah he loses a lot lol


Yeah he needs a long stretch of just midcard wins.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Alex6691 said:


> I think they're keeping him off TV for a while to give him a big push when he's back.


Hope so. But they have kept him off before, given him a great segment, then kept him off again. He needs to destroy someone at the PPV.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Lheurch said:


> So glad they ended on a high note. They really need to keep the Archer stuff going though. Could easily have taken three minutes off the 12 man cluster to give him something.


I don't know who to feud him with, I would have just re-visited the Cody thing personally, they have no babyfaces for him


----------



## Alex6691 (Sep 17, 2012)

Lheurch said:


> Hope so. But they have kept him off before, given him a great segment, then kept him off again. He needs to destroy someone at the PPV.


Think they'll give Cody a few more of these TNT open challenges then have Archer come back to be the one to beat him.


----------



## Booooo (Jul 24, 2018)

Lheurch said:


> So glad they ended on a high note. They really need to keep the Archer stuff going though. Could easily have taken three minutes off the 12 man cluster to give him something.


Sadly it seems they don't have anything special in-store for him at All Out. Really hope that changes after the PPV.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> I don't know who to feud him with, I would have just re-visited the Cody thing personally, they have no babyfaces for him


I think he should destroy someone decent but not main event level at the PPV to make a statement. Then start building towards him going after someone big.


----------



## Alex6691 (Sep 17, 2012)

Alex6691 said:


> Think they'll give Cody a few more of these TNT open challenges then have Archer come back to be the one to beat him.





Lheurch said:


> Hope so. But they have kept him off before, given him a great segment, then kept him off again. He needs to destroy someone at the PPV.


Which then will free up Cody for the 4 horsemen thing with FTR/Tully/AA/Spears??


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Lheurch said:


> I think he should destroy someone decent but not main event level at the PPV to make a statement. Then start building towards him going after someone big.


If Kingston doesn't join Santana and Ortiz, I would be interested in a babyface Kingston vs Archer in some kind of No DQ match/feud, that would be good

If not, have him destroy Cody next week after he _unfortunately_ beats Scorpio Sky


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

That episode proved why TV 14 is so much better than PG.

First hour had great intensity throughout. I thought the first hour would be very match heavy; however they did a very good job at adding some brilliant segments to the mix. The Santana & Ortiz and Guevara/Hardy segments, had proper attitude era vibes to them.

Second hour wasn’t as strong, mainly because it featured love/hate type characters. The Jericho/Cassidy segment will get praised by some, will be hated by others. For me it had a mixture of cringe and seriousness.

Main event for me was excellent, Darby is another love/hate type character but the guys just a mad bastard. Decent storytelling, blood and those near falls were done superbly.

AEW in recent weeks have gone from good episode, to bad episode, to good episode, they just need to start getting more consistent.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> If Kingston doesn't join Santana and Ortiz, I would be interested in a babyface Kingston vs Archer in some kind of No DQ match/feud, that would be good
> 
> If not, have him destroy Cody next week after he _unfortunately_ beats Scorpio Sky


I do not want to see Archer destroy Kingston though. Kingston needs to build himself up too.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

There was a couple blood spots right, Hardy then Moxley and Darby


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> There was a couple blood spots right, Hardy then Moxley and Darby


Maybe the Hardy one was unplanned. But I am all for a Serious Matt/Sammy extreme rules match at the PPV.


----------



## Alex6691 (Sep 17, 2012)

Lheurch said:


> Maybe the Hardy one was unplanned. But I am all for a Serious Matt/Sammy extreme rules match at the PPV.


Definitely unplanned. Top metal part of the chair hit him square between the eyes. No time to get his hands up.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

I think this was my favorite Mox and Darby single match in AEW simultaneously. Great match.

Great show overall.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Lheurch said:


> I do not want to see Archer destroy Kingston though. Kingston needs to build himself up too.


Yeah true, if he puts up a great fight though, I don't think it would hurt him much to lose to Archer, AEW has too many heels right now and both Omega and Cody may be turning.

They gotta make Jericho a babyface or something lol


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Yeah true, if he puts up a great fight though, I don't think it would hurt him much to lose to Archer, AEW has too many heels right now and both Omega and Cody may be turning.
> 
> They gotta make Jericho a babyface or something lol


Yeah I am good with a hard fought losing effort, but I want to see Kingston get a few decent wins under his belt first so it feels like a proper collision course.


----------



## SZilla25 (Sep 1, 2016)

prosperwithdeen said:


> If Kingston doesn't join Santana and Ortiz, I would be interested in a babyface Kingston vs Archer in some kind of No DQ match/feud, that would be good
> 
> If not, have him destroy Cody next week after he _unfortunately_ beats Scorpio Sky


Oh dude, a Kingston-Archer feud would just be vicious.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Great show

100x better than last week

9/10 for me

people will still hate on OC even when the evidence is right there before them

same with Darby

John Silver is also fast becoming a fav

just missed Archer

and i can’t wait for Sammy to beat Hardy


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

SZilla25 said:


> Oh dude, a Kingston-Archer feud would just be vicious.


Yeah man the Jake the Snake and Kingston back and forth promos would be epic too, if Kingston comes in as a babyface, they gotta do it at some point


----------



## Alex6691 (Sep 17, 2012)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Great show
> 
> 100x better than last week
> 
> ...


Check out John Silver on BTE if you haven't already. He's Gold. He's 27 years old damnit!!


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)




----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

AEWMoxley said:


>


I wish they had TV time left to air this live


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

AEWMoxley said:


>


talk about putting someone over. Damn.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I think Darby should start wearing tights with kneepads and kickpads to help pad out his legs so he doesn't look as skinny, and to keep up his homeless kinda look just put some torn and tattered material hanging off the kneepads and tights along with a spray paint kinda design on them.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

The Definition of Technician said:


> talk about putting someone over. Damn.


Best part was right at the end.

Moxley vs MJF will be a great feud.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

*The Elite and FTR vs Dark Order:*

Another dumb cluster car crash but better than last week's. I hope this is the last one they do. No psychology, rules are optional. Of course the only star got pinned.

Chuck and Trent arrive in the minivan. Chuck is such an untalented geek.

*Santana and Ortiz vs Best Friends:*

P&P needed the win here so of course they lost. Not a bad match, but Chuck is awful. Santana could be a breakout star.

MJF vignette. MJF is always gold. I wished this was in the ring, but still good.

The Matt and Sammy segment was awesome. This is the Matt Hardy I was initially excited about coming in. Giving someone like Sammy a big feud and a WIN over Matt will help him a lot. Give me a Serious Matt and Sammy Extreme Rules match at the PPV and I will be happy. Matt did his best Ric Flair impression after he got hit by that chair too. Great stuff.

Destroying the van was great. Seeing P&P be badasses and not goofs was refreshing. Keep them going down this path. Have them pair up with Eddie and leave guys laying backstage. Ortiz's lame weak shots on the side of the van were hilariously sad though.

*Cody and Hulk Cardona vs Dark Order Geeks:*

This match should have been a squash. The tiny Dark Order dude has no business being in a ring. So much talent available and they hire a dude they "bill" at 5'4. Geeesh.

Scorpio vs Cody should be a good match. Given everyone can go 15-20 minutes with Cody, I expect this match to last two hours.

Sammy brought back the cue cards. I really missed him.

Good to see Easy E, but this OC stuff needs to end yesterday. It better be over after next week but we all know they are probably going to have this geek beat Jericho. Worthless segment. Hager beats OC like a ragdoll with some Dark Order level fake punches.

*Big Swole vs Reba:*

The short squash it should have been. This worked to get the story moving. We are getting Swole vs Brit when she is back. Sounds good.

Darby vs Mox:

Darby needs new ring gear. Much better match than I expected and definitely the match of the night. I liked that most of the match was actually in the ring which is something Mox needs to do more.

Overall decent show. Better than last week. Too much Dark Order and way too much OC. Looking forward to the RnR Express with Tully and Arn segment next week.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

AEWMoxley said:


>


It drives me nuts they do not put things like this and that awesome Tully promo on their actual show.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

tonight the inner circle did not act like the inner circle. At least not the latinos. |Shits going down !


----------



## Joe Gill (Jun 29, 2019)

dynamite is so much better without that geek excalibur naming every move... taz is a proper heel and gives the show more balance with the commentating cheering for the heels.

overall very solid show... glad hardy dumped the stupid teleporting gimmick. maybe aew is going to listen to fans after all.... serious tone to the show with a little bit of comedy.... i'll take it.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Wait, Rebel wrestled? 



_scurries off to WWTP_


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

I thought today’s show was pretty solid. Not great, but still solid.

Random thoughts:

1. The opening match was a lot of fun. There were tons of great moves, especially by Nick Jackson, who is amazing.

2. Matt Cardona didn’t get a chance to show much. He just doesn’t impress me that much. He seems like a cross between Robert Roode and Matt Morgan, except he’s bland.

3. I didn’t care for the “debate.” The concept seemed silly. But I did enjoy OC talking, especially that serious promo he cut on Jericho at the end. That was great! It shows that he can talk when he needs to.

4. Mox-Darby was another great match. I love the respect that Mox showed for his younger opponent


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Very good show tonight. I'm loving AEW right now, even with the overabundance of Dark Order. And things are only gonna get better. 

- Hot start with the 12 man tag. Great fast-paced action in this one. Big clusterfuck like we all exected but a lot better than last weeks 10 man tag. All of Hangman's offense was hyped when he came back out for the save. Good slow burn storyline development with Hangman leaving the Elite to tend to FTR and Dax's kayfabe injury. The commentary said like 3 or 4 times that FTR were #1 contenders, meaning that we are getting FTR vs Omega/Page at All Out, which is most likely where Omega turns heel. Can't freaking wait for that moment. Then we go on to FTR vs Young Bucks, which hopefully spans across 2 PPV's for the gold. Brodie got the win here in a 4 vs 6 situation, a win he really needed. If they want to keep the Dark Order as a thing, then they need some real wins, and Brodie getting the pinfall was the right move. Fun opener, but chaotic at times, which isn't necessarily a bad thing every now and then. People didn't tune out of last week's 10 man tag, so I doubt they tuned out of this one, which was far better.

- Good promo from Mox to hype the main event. One of the 3 times that Moxley put Darby over tonight. Moxley is getting a lot more promo time, seems like AEW is listening to the people who were complaining about Mox not being on the show enough. Now he's all over the show, as he should be. 

- Best Friends vs Santana and Ortiz was a very good tag match. These 4 guys have great chemistry together. I was salty about Santana and Ortiz losing until the next segment where they destroyed Trent's mom's car, meaning that the loss was an angle. That made the loss fine for me. I like the serious approach that Santana and Ortiz had here, they felt different tonight, not like the same comedy team from the IC. It's looking more and more like the IC will be breaking up soon.

- Another good promo from MJF. Should have been in the ring but its all good. They are going for the presidential campaign feel so it makes sense for him to be in a campaign office with his staff.

- Decent Matt Hardy promo and great brawl with Sammy G afterwards. SG threw a chair at Matt's head that busted him open heavy. Blood everywhere. Great 450 splash onto Matt through the table. Very effective stuff for Sammy and a great match to come at All Out. Matt Hardy needs to put him over heavy. Make the kid look like a million bucks please. 

-Santana and Ortiz destroying Trent's mom's car was awesome. I love the aggressive side that Santana and Ortiz are showing, Losing so much is being turned into an angle it seems. Hopefully Eddie Kingston joins up with them. Good stuff. 

- Cody/Cardina vs Dark Order on the other hand wasn't good stuff. Went on way too long. Cardona seems like the same guy he was in WWE. He did get over with that character though, then Vince pulled the plug, so maybe he gets over again in AEW. Can't say I'm really interested though. This was the low point of the night. Scorpio confronted Cody though setting up next week's TNT challenge. 

- The Jericho/OC debate was fantastic for what it was. And that is me rating it from the imaginary point of view of having an actual crowd. This would have been an absolutely awesome segment if there was an audience to pop for OC talking for the first time. That was a big moment whether you like OC or not. It's easy to automatically think or say that it was cringe because there was no crowd. OC needs fan noise for his character to work for sure. Great to see Eric Bischoff. Decent beatdown to follow. OC vs Jericho next week should be good, hopefully that spells the end of the feud though. OC winning will for sure be embarrassing for Jericho. Hopefully it's a dirty win though. I can accept that. 

- Reba vs Swole was a squash. Nothing to really see here. Swole vs Britt at All Out. 

- Darby Allin vs Moxley was an AWESOME main event. This match was better than the first one. Great action from both guys and great bumps taken through the match. Moxley legit punched Darby in the mouth to start this lol, had Darby's mouth bleeding. Good back and forth here, Darby's offense is always cool to see. Towards the end, we had MJF come out and clock Moxley in the head with the gold, busting him open. A lot of blood tonight lol good thing TNT is good with it. Awesome Coffin drop and great kick out moment for Mox. Made you think AEW was about to pull a stupid and un-necessary swerve lol. I loved the Sleeper hold after Darby went for the 2nd drop. Dope piledriver with a dominating Paradigm shift to end it. Loved everything about this match. Moxley cut a good promo on Darby after it ended putting him over huge, unfortunately they ran out of TV time to air it live. 

Good show tonight. Next week is looking good too with Scorpio Sky vs Cody, Jurassic Express vs Omega/Page, Bucks vs Dark Order, and OC vs Jericho. Its also tag team appreciation night, which should help build to FTR vs Omega/Page. Really enjoyed the show and next week looks promising. *Overall: 8/10*


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Wait..Rebel wasnt in her ring gear? Fuck. Fuckity fuck.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I watched both shows separately tonight so I am way too tired for full show thoughts.

But I will say that tonight was a very good show with a great main event. I love hoe much of a chickenshit MJF is and will verbally taunt Mox but in reality he didn’t want to face him for the title at All Out.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

missed the start, most of the 12 man tag, but enjoyed the show overall.

can we get Lucha Bros and Archer on TV please? like they really not gonna do anything with either of them at All Out? smh

MJF is great, attacking Mox to so he has to face Darby is total MJF lol. good main event

Cody vs Sky should be really good.

Sammy being Sammy was fun. cue cards baby

i refuse to aknowledge the womens division until they get multiple talneted women in there full time. Tess, Conti, anyone with talent really.

the debate was kinda meh. have a feeling Mike Tyson costs Jericho his match next week to OC. i'd wouldn't mind Bischoff in AEW in some capacity

tag team appriciation night sounds cool, hwever i thought it would a night with all the tag teams featured and that doesn't seem to be the case. there were 2 tag matches i believe, no Lucha Bros, Santana/Ortiz, Butcher/Blade. maybe they can add things by next week. Arn, Tully, RnR there should be fun though.


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

For wasting TV time on a jobber like OC alone I give this show a 2/10. This company really doesn't deserve any of the praise or ratings it's getting and it's honestly sickening looking at the sheep fan culture in wrestling acting like everything this company does is gold when there are much better products out there that actually are working hard to be entertaining.

This company has sold it's soul already. What's with all the gimmicky shit? Football stadiums, Bischoff, pushing OC, Tyson, Matt Hardy's BS, ect. All they have to do is book a show that makes sense but they got desperate to one up the WWE and decided to do gimmicky shit for quick cheap ratings boost. It's bush league stuff. Bischoff? Really? That's such a oldschool TNA move and reeks of being desperate of trying to be the next WCW no matter what capacity he was used in.

At this point, one has to ask if this whole companies purpose and mission is to mock wrestling fans and get as many simple minded, easily impressed fans who are desperate for another Monday Night War to watch them, because this show isn't any good and those are the only people who would watch this garbage at this point.

Ohh there was so much potential. First few months they tricked me into believing they where legit. One too many Dark Orders and charisma vacuumes like Brodi being pushed on the roster for my liking.

This might be my last show. AEW honestly turns me off of wrestling and makes me wonder if I'm just too old for this stuff now. Their shows are like literally like parodies of everything NOT to do in pro wrestling.

Farewell AEW. May your ratings drop and plummet to the point where TNT cancels you forcing you to broadcast on some obscure channel that less than 1% of the population has. Right where you deserve far all of your indy BS.


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

Cardona gotta go. Generic as fuck.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

As always I didn't watch live but reading the results I'll most likely just watch highlights.

- 40 year old goober Brodie Lee and his geek gang beat Hangman Adam Page who is without question their babyface with the most potential...so of course the former WWE star beats him.

- Trent and Chuck turning up in Trent's mums minivan because it's not enough to make Adam Page look like a geek we need to make Trent look stupid as well.

- MJF segment reads well. I'll definitely have to check that out.

- Sammy getting the better of Matt Hardy? That's how you do it AEW. Make stars with the existing stars!

- PNP segment of them smashing the van sounds great but would mean so much more if these two weren't already established as goofy idiots who play with stuffed toys.

- Cordona/Cody tag reads like it went entirely too long and knowing AEW it probably did.

- "“You do not touch my mom’s van! When we beat you again, you’re going to apologize to my mom over speakerphone,” said Trent.". Ugh, what a geek. Who thought mummas boy Trent was a good move?

- Another former WWE/WCW star Eric Bischoff arrives because if there is anything AEW needs it's more former WWE guys especially those in their sixties.

- They waste Orange Cassidy's first words on this stupid debate when it would've meant so much more in the lead up to FyterFest and added fuel to the fire.

- Rebel who was an awful wrestler in TNA 6 years ago wrestles on AEW Dynamite against Big Swole who is back after being suspended for 2 weeks for the crime of KIDNAPPING.

- Moxley Vs Darby reads like it went entirely too long also.

---

I'm becoming less and less motivated to actively check this stuff out week to week. I'll probably watch PNP smashing the van, MJF, Sammy beating up Matt Hardy and that's it. I think I'd develop a twitch if I watched Brodie Lee beating Hangman, Trent yelling about his mums van and Cordona/Cody being competitive with The Dork Order. Ick.


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

TKO Wrestling said:


> Cardona gotta go. Generic as fuck.


Another Brodi Lee. A guy who people claimed would "get it right" in AEW but never had anything to "get right" to begin with. 

He sucks


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

TheDraw said:


> This might be my last show.


All talk, no action.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I'm becoming less and less motivated to actively check this stuff out week to week. I'll probably watch PNP smashing the van, MJF, Sammy beating up Matt Hardy and that's it. I think I'd develop a twitch if I watched Brodie Lee beating Hangman, Trent yelling about his mums van and Cordona/Cody being competitive with The Dork Order. Ick.


Honestly the main event is worth watching too. Much better than I expected. Avoid all the Dark Order stuff. They gave Cody and Cardona two segments against a guy billed at 5'4.


----------



## iarwain (Apr 22, 2009)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Damn that chair fucked Hardy up


Yikes, that was enough to turn him broken again.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Jazminator said:


> All talk, no action.


Even if he doesn't stop watching isn't it kind of concerning that he feels that way directly after watching it?



Lheurch said:


> Honestly the main event is worth watching too. Much better than I expected. Avoid all the Dark Order stuff. They gave Cody and Cardona two segments against a guy billed at 5'4.


Well that's a good way to get your new signing who looks like a million bucks over


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

iarwain said:


> Yikes, that was enough to turn him broken again.


That got pretty messy, got busted open the hard way.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Lheurch said:


> Honestly the main event is worth watching too. Much better than I expected. Avoid all the Dark Order stuff. They gave Cody and Cardona two segments against a guy billed at 5'4.


Why weren't you expecting a strong main event match? Mox/Darby had really good main event match on Dynamite last November. As well as Northeast Wrestling Indie show last summer before Dynamite started. I knew the match would be good. But this might be even better then previous two. Thanks to the storytelling the match told.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

imthegame19 said:


> Why weren't you expecting a strong main event match? Mox/Darby had really good main event match on Dynamite last November. As well as Northeast Wrestling Indie show last summer before Dynamite started. I knew the match would be good. But this might be even better then previous two. Thanks to the storytelling the match told.


I probably should have, you are right. Too many Mox matches have been out of the ring things where the rules do not matter even though they are not announced as such. That made me appreciate this match more. Both guys gave a strong effort and it came across as very good.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

TheDraw said:


> For wasting TV time on a jobber like OC alone I give this show a 2/10. This company really doesn't deserve any of the praise or ratings it's getting and it's honestly sickening looking at the sheep fan culture in wrestling acting like everything this company does is gold when there are much better products out there that actually are working hard to be entertaining.
> 
> This company has sold it's soul already. What's with all the gimmicky shit? Football stadiums, Bischoff, pushing OC, Tyson, Matt Hardy's BS, ect. All they have to do is book a show that makes sense but they got desperate to one up the WWE and decided to do gimmicky shit for quick cheap ratings boost. It's bush league stuff. Bischoff? Really? That's such a oldschool TNA move and reeks of being desperate of trying to be the next WCW no matter what capacity he was used in.
> 
> ...


Great. Hope to never see you in this section again.


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Even if he doesn't stop watching isn't it kind of concerning that he feels that way directly after watching it?


Not at all. Everyone’s entitled to feel what they want to feel.

But we know what’s going to happen. Just like the MoxAsyum guy, he’s going to keep saying, “That’s it! I’m done!” And yet he’s going to keep watching and complaining. It’s like a mental defect.

When I stopped watching wrestling after WCW folded, I didn’t announce to the world, “That’s it.” I just simply stopped watching for the next five-six years until TNA brought me back. Guys like The Draw and MoxAsylum probably can’t go three weeks without watching.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Jazminator said:


> Not at all. Everyone’s entitled to feel what they want to feel.
> 
> But we know what’s going to happen. Just like the MoxAsyum guy, he’s going to keep saying, “That’s it! I’m done!” And yet he’s going to keep watching and complaining. It’s like a mental defect.
> 
> When I stopped watching wrestling after WCW folded, I didn’t announce to the world, “That’s it.” I just simply stopped watching for the next five-six years until TNA brought me back. Guys like The Draw and MoxAsylum probably can’t go three weeks without watching.


Yeah okay but he's emphasising just how bad AEW has gotten. I myself haven't announced this but I can't watch live anymore because it had gotten so bad that it was no longer a priority. I mentally checked out big time after FyterFest Night 2 which was without question the worst show I've ever seen from a major promotion, watched a replay of the Kingston episode because of how highly praised it was here and now I just watch the segments on YouTube. Give it another few months and I'll probably be entirely done with AEW.

The fact majorly passionate wrestling fans are tuning out in droves (The Wood has left and doesn't watch anymore either, TheDraw is done, I'm pretty much done) speaks volumes. If we can't handle it anymore imagine how Joe the average wrestling fan feels about it.


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

Dynamite thoughts

Young Fucks & Elite vs. The Dork Order- Now this wasn't too exciting. It felt like a spot-fest mainly but there were a few good moments. Overall nothing that we saw here captured the great skills of Omega and Page

Moxley promo- Wasn't too into this. But I can say that it was at least passable. Why praise Darby though? His favourite superstar.. ok, really?

Best Friends vs. Santana & Ortiz- Great fast paced action. Now this is how you put on a solid classic wrestling tv match.

MJF promo- Absolute gold. always showing off his true personality, easily unlikeable yet entertaining and cocky. I hope he wins the belt.

Matt Hardy promo & brawl with Sammy Guevara- Good little segment from these two. So Matt Hardy drops his foolishness.. great! I don't think he needed to kinda come out and say he was no longer super natural but whatever. Pretty solid segment ended with sammy doing a cool flip on matt through a table.

-Good shit Santana & Ortiz for sending a message to Sue.

- Zack Ryder & Rhodes vs. Dark Order- Okay match. Nothing really else to say.

- Best Friends cut a pretty decent promo. The mama's boy angle is gonna well with complete opposites in Sanatana and Ortiz

- This is some good shit from Jericho. Nice to see Bischoff back as well. Classic quotable trash talking from Jericho. Aging gracefully. Was waiting to hear OC finally talk. Jim the Jobba Juice! I can kinda see why OC doesn't talk. I love his gimmick, not his voice. He's got a great direction going for him though.

- That womens match went by in a flash. Interested in seeing how this feud unfolds with Brit Baker. 


Overall rating: 5/10: The Jericho/OC and MJF are two things that stood out to me. 
Decent match from Darby and Mox.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Oh ya next weeks Dynamite is the finished belt @RapShepard 😂 lets hope its worth it


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Yeah okay but he's emphasising just how bad AEW has gotten. I myself haven't announced this but I can't watch live anymore because it had gotten so bad that it was no longer a priority. I mentally checked out big time after FyterFest Night 2 which was without question the worst show I've ever seen from a major promotion, watched a replay of the Kingston episode because of how highly praised it was here and now I just watch the segments on YouTube. Give it another few months and I'll probably be entirely done with AEW.
> 
> The fact majorly passionate wrestling fans are tuning out in droves (The Wood has left and doesn't watch anymore either, TheDraw is done, I'm pretty much done) speaks volumes. If we can't handle it anymore imagine how Joe the average wrestling fan feels about it.


Again, it doesn’t matter. If you’re done, then you’re done. I hope there is another promotion that you really enjoy. In the meantime, the world of pro wrestling will go on. As long as I enjoy AEW, I’m going to keep watching it. If I stop enjoying it, I’ll stop watching it. And I guarantee you, if I stop watching AEW, you won’t see me here in the forum complaining about how I don’t like AEW.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Jazminator said:


> Again, it doesn’t matter. If you’re done, then you’re done. I hope there is another promotion that you really enjoy. In the meantime, the world of pro wrestling will go on. As long as I enjoy AEW, I’m going to keep watching it. If I stop enjoying it, I’ll stop watching it. And I guarantee you, if I stop watching AEW, you won’t see me here in the forum complaining about how I don’t like AEW.


Again and again, black and white thinking. You either love something or you hate it. A lot of us like 80% of it but hate the indy geek stuff they do. Do you only watch things you 100% like? I would like to know what shows meet that criterion. I am going to keep watching it too, until the dumb is featured more than the good. Just like any show.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Glad to see Dark order finally get a big win they needed that.Solid Dynamite I enjoyed it quite a bit I'd give it a 7 maybe even an 8.

OC segment was great it was much better than I thought itd be.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

The 12 man match was a lot less of a clusterfuck than I feared it'd be.

Mox's promo and the Sammy/Matt brawl were both solid.

Nice to see DO get a big win finally.

Can we please get Shida an actual storyline, she deserves it.

The debate was, suprisingly ok. I liked seeing OC get serious. Hopefully he wrestles that way next week and gets the upset win.

Mox vs. Darby was badass.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

TheDraw said:


> For wasting TV time on a jobber like OC alone I give this show a 2/10. This company really doesn't deserve any of the praise or ratings it's getting and it's honestly sickening looking at the sheep fan culture in wrestling acting like everything this company does is gold when there are much better products out there that actually are working hard to be entertaining.
> 
> This company has sold it's soul already. What's with all the gimmicky shit? Football stadiums, Bischoff, pushing OC, Tyson, Matt Hardy's BS, ect. All they have to do is book a show that makes sense but they got desperate to one up the WWE and decided to do gimmicky shit for quick cheap ratings boost. It's bush league stuff. Bischoff? Really? That's such a oldschool TNA move and reeks of being desperate of trying to be the next WCW no matter what capacity he was used in.
> 
> ...


Awesome news. Don't come back next week like MoxAsylum. You better keep your word. Delete your account.



Chip Chipperson said:


> Yeah okay but he's emphasising just how bad AEW has gotten. I myself haven't announced this but I can't watch live anymore because it had gotten so bad that it was no longer a priority. I mentally checked out big time after FyterFest Night 2 which was without question the worst show I've ever seen from a major promotion, watched a replay of the Kingston episode because of how highly praised it was here and now I just watch the segments on YouTube. Give it another few months and I'll probably be entirely done with AEW.
> 
> The fact majorly passionate wrestling fans are tuning out in droves (The Wood has left and doesn't watch anymore either, TheDraw is done, I'm pretty much done) speaks volumes. If we can't handle it anymore imagine how Joe the average wrestling fan feels about it.


Why are you waiting a few months? Just stop watching as of today and delete your WF account. The Wood has been desperately waiting for you and you have yet to pull the trigger. Unsubscribe from their Youtube channel too so you don't get clip recommendations.


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

Pretty good show maybe a bit predictable. Needs something unexpected like Sammy wearing mask, Jericho being juiced etc.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Awesome news. Don't come back next week like MoxAsylum. You better keep your word. Delete your account.
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you waiting a few months? Just stop watching as of today and delete your WF account. The Wood has been desperately waiting for you and you have yet to pull the trigger. Unsubscribe from their Youtube channel too so you don't get clip recommendations.


Haha. Delete my WF account? Why would I do that when I occasionally dabble in classics, WWE chat, Impact, NWA and even rants? Why would I stop watching clips of AEW when I enjoy Hangman, MJF, Jungle Boy, Cody (At times), FTR, Taz etc etc?

I want to know why you get so miffed about people having valid criticisms on the product. I could understand if we ran around just saying "AEW sucks" and not giving any insight into why or how they can improve but you're telling good posters to delete their accounts simply because you don't agree with them. Doesn't make a lot of sense not going to lie.

As for Wood he isn't waiting for me he left because he was so done with having discussions like this.


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

Lheurch said:


> Again and again, black and white thinking. You either love something or you hate it. A lot of us like 80% of it but hate the indy geek stuff they do. Do you only watch things you 100% like? I would like to know what shows meet that criterion. I am going to keep watching it too, until the dumb is featured more than the good. Just like any show.


I love AEW. I watch it religiously. But even I know the company or its shows aren’t perfect. No promotion is,

I like Impact, ROH, NXT, WWE, NWA, etc. I watch those when I can as well.

Hint: If I ever “hate” a wrestling show, I’m going to stop watching it. And I guarantee you, I am not going to claim “I’m done watching!” yet keep coming back and bitching about the show every week. You’d have to have a mental defect to be that lame.

If you want to keep watching, please do. Like what you want. Don’t like what want. Express your opinions freely. I just have zero patience with whiners who claim to be “done” yet keep coming back like some kind of infection.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Jazminator said:


> I love AEW. I watch it religiously. But even I know the company or its shows aren’t perfect. No promotion is,
> 
> I like Impact, ROH, NXT, WWE, NWA, etc. I watch those when I can as well.
> 
> ...


Other than the religious talk you seem to agree with me. Nothing is perfect. Many of us like most of what AEW presents and hate the minority of dumb indy stuff they do. So of course we are going to say so.

Just like you said, if I am ever done with AEW I will just say so and disappear for years just like I did on here with WWE. Once the dumb outnumbers the good, I am gone. I am not going to make a thread on it.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

OK review time.

I hatedthe 12 man. It had good patches but the bad outweighs the good. Is Dax hurt again???? Jesus christ these guys are fragile. And page gets pinned by King nothing? Fuck off. Just fuck off. 

Best friends vs lax wasn't much better. I've seen the match a dozen times on the indies it feels like. The car stuff was also stupid. 

Cardona/Cody vs beta squad was Just there. And what the fuck is that finisher name?

The debate I hated at first. But it won me over when Cassidy got serious. Good baby promo. And Jericho did his best angry aussie impersonation. Though it's obvious Jericho is jacking my posts. I said "the experiments over" first 

And the Darby mox main event saved the actual wrestling of the show for me. Fantastic story telling. Loved mjfs use as well. 

Overall an average show with a decent segment and great main event. 6 out of 10


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Firefromthegods said:


> OK review time.
> 
> I hatedthe 12 man. It had good patches but the bad outweighs the good. Is Dax hurt again???? Jesus christ these guys are fragile. And page gets pinned by King nothing? Fuck off. Just fuck off.
> 
> ...


Wait, don't you think Dax getting injured was part of the angle?


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> As always I didn't watch live but reading the results I'll most likely just watch highlights.
> 
> - 40 year old goober Brodie Lee and his geek gang beat Hangman Adam Page who is without question their babyface with the most potential...so of course the former WWE star beats him.
> 
> ...


When JR started mentioning Trent's mom's mini van when BF appeared with the car, I imagined Ross getting his dialogue for the day and looking at TK and saying "look I'm not saying that". TK:"but why?". Ross:"why do we keep burying this kid? We make him a moma's boy, he's always the one on the team that gets pined, always the one that gets heat on during the match, getting beat. Why are we doing this? He's the one on the team we should protect for a potential solo career. He looks good, can work, can be pretty badass when we let him. Why is this happening?".

TK:"because....he's me, I'm a moma's boy. Being a moma's boy and getting beat all the time when others take your lunch money should be seen as cool by all the little nerd victims outthere".


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Alex6691 said:


> Check out John Silver on BTE if you haven't already. He's Gold. He's 27 years old damnit!!


dude.... HE’S 29!!!

he’s only a child..... but he’s a FUCKING idiot, unlike Mr Lee’s child


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Lheurch said:


> *The Elite and FTR vs Dark Order:*
> 
> Another dumb cluster car crash but better than last week's. I hope this is the last one they do. No psychology, rules are optional. Of course the only star got pinned.
> 
> ...


how can one post have so many good opinions and so many bad ones? 🤣


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> As always I didn't watch live but reading the results I'll most likely just watch highlights.
> 
> - 40 year old goober Brodie Lee and his geek gang beat Hangman Adam Page who is without question their babyface with the most potential...so of course the former WWE star beats him.
> 
> ...


how is it possible to have this much opinions without watching something?


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> how is it possible to have this much opinions without watching something?


Didn't you guys tell him to stop watching?

Watch one AEW episode, you've seen them all.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Yeah okay but he's emphasising just how bad AEW has gotten. I myself haven't announced this but I can't watch live anymore because it had gotten so bad that it was no longer a priority. I mentally checked out big time after FyterFest Night 2 which was without question the worst show I've ever seen from a major promotion, watched a replay of the Kingston episode because of how highly praised it was here and now I just watch the segments on YouTube. Give it another few months and I'll probably be entirely done with AEW.
> 
> The fact majorly passionate wrestling fans are tuning out in droves (The Wood has left and doesn't watch anymore either, TheDraw is done, I'm pretty much done) speaks volumes. If we can't handle it anymore imagine how Joe the average wrestling fan feels about it.


haven’t announced it?

you literally said ‘you can‘t watch this live’ a couple of posts before this


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

La Parka said:


> Didn't you guys tell him to stop watching?
> 
> Watch one AEW episode, you've seen them all.


oh - he can stop watching all he wants

i’m asking how is it possible to have so many opinions without watching?

it would be like me posting an essay in NXT section without watching it

.... but nobody does that


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Lheurch said:


> This deserves to be their lowest rated segment ever, but Eric being there will prevent that.



He was very good but entirely stupid wwe style segment for him to be in. So many better things he could have done


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Awesome news. Don't come back next week like MoxAsylum. You better keep your word. Delete your account.
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you waiting a few months? Just stop watching as of today and delete your WF account. The Wood has been desperately waiting for you and you have yet to pull the trigger. Unsubscribe from their Youtube channel too so you don't get clip recommendations.


it is actually not even difficult to ‘stop’ watching something 

like you basically said - find something else to do in the same timeslot, unsub from their youtube and unfollow on twitter - boom! you’ve stopped watching


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Fun show, I enjoyed that ... its great to look forward to a wrestling show again, rather than just watching out of habit


----------



## Hermann (Jul 28, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> The fact majorly passionate wrestling fans are tuning out in droves (The Wood has left and doesn't watch anymore either, TheDraw is done, I'm pretty much done) speaks volumes. If we can't handle it anymore imagine how Joe the average wrestling fan feels about it.


As an average Wrestling fan since the early 90s, I just enjoy my guilty pleasure. Wrestling, even when done welll, is always cringe. This particular flavour of AEW-Cringe entertains me for 2-3 hours a week. 
No offence to you mate, but maybe you "passionate fans" are not representative of the broader audience. That being said, fuck ratings and fuck demos. To each their own.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Great show. Good wrestling & debate was harmless.

Sky/Cody should've been on All Out.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

The usual “I’m done with AEW” idiots out in force again I see, most of which will no doubt be back next week.

I’ve been highly critical of AEW over recent months, but when they deliver I’ll happily say so.

Two weeks ago they delivered, last week they went back to being average, last night for the majority they delivered again.

Judging a show before you’ve even watched, makes you look like a complete fucking idiot


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Some quick show thoughts:

*The 12 Man Tag was better than the 10 man last week, though it still had it's issues. The action was very quick, almost too quick. Like, they were doing everything so fast that you had no time to register anything or properly react to it. Match did get good when Hangman got back to the ring and faced off with Brodie. And thank God DO won because had they lost 6 on 4.....yikes.

*The LAX vs. Best Friends match was good, kind of a continuation of the 1st match in terms of pacing. Trent is a great seller. But once again, LAX lose. This has to be the start of them doing something big, right? I mean I know they destroyed Trent's Mom's car after the match, but all the losing has stop at some point, right?

*The Cody/Cardona tag was fine but I can't say I was that interested. Outside of a Tiger Bomb, Cardona didn't do much in the ring that separated him from what he was doing in WWE. And considering they were facing the Dark Order scrubs I couldn't get that invested.

*The Debate was super entertaining.

*The Women's match existed.

*The main event was great. That spot where Mox threw Darby off the stage into the ring post was NICE. And I just love their chemistry. And MJF crapping on Mox but also kind of being afraid of him is a nice touch.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Thought it was a good show.

But damn they miss crowds. Imagine the crowd during that opening 12 man when Hangman went on a hot streak? Imagine the crowd when we see Eric Bischoff for the first time on TNT in 20 years. Imagine the crowd during that fucking brilliant main event match. It's such a shame with whats happened because a huge part of the fun factor with AEW is how hot their audience is and how well they react to the face/heel dynamic.

Very story driven show tonight too - it was stacked full of it.

Moxley/Allin - Moxley seeing some of himself in Darby. Moxley starting out in death matches, not caring about himself and now in present day he's the veteran going up against someone who doesn't care about themselves or what they do to their body. I thought it was a great match and Moxley knowing EXACTLY what to do to put an end to him is good to see (because of how he sees himself in him)

Lost count at the amount of stories told in the 12 man tag. FTR walking away from The Elite with Hangman. Omega doing things alone. Omega losing his cool. Brodie helping Colt Cabana. Hangman coming back into the match but ends up losing because he tried helping his friends.

Loved seeing Sammy absolutely dominate Matt Hardy too - awesome blade job.


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

A lot of good stuff this show, but personally I just don't understand how anybody could enjoy that 12 man tag match. I can't watch stuff that is that choreographed. It honest to God felt like I was watching a fight scene from a Broadway musical. Nothing about it felt like anybody was actually trying to win a match. Just complete garbage. I appreciate the athleticism and all but give me a break.

Moxleys promo was really good. So was his main event match, good to see him actually feel like the world champ for a night.

No open challenge which I love. I'm glad they didnt keep forcing that every week.

Women's division is still a complete train wreck

MJFs segment was a big step back from last week. Also this whole campaign idea is ripping off EC3 but MJF is great so I'll let it slide

I enjoyed the OC Jericho segment. I don't think it was their best work but it makes up for the garbage Jericho displayed last week.

Overall the show was at least better than last week so that's a good thing.


----------



## LongPig666 (Mar 27, 2019)

Very enjoyable! 

Brodie's discuss clothesline was ouchy!


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

just watching the show now, I'm not one to criticise them usually but that first hour was atrocious, ratings will be low for this show as i expect many would have tuned out during that 12 man tag.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Was a decent show again,

First match was a clusterfuck in parts, FTR setting the seeds for there turn by wheeler by pretending to be injured was good, brodie countering hangman was good, setting up a potential singles match, 

Cody and Matt v Dark order was ok, nothing great but still decent, shame the adverts whilst streaming were on as I have the attention span of a newt.

Matthew Hardy and Sammy's altercation was a botch, I think on hardy's part, the chair caught him flush on the head the bloody was gory asf.

Didn't care for sole v reva,

The debate was fun, especially the climate change question, O.C pure stumped Jericho with his answer, You could tell Jericho was dying to laugh, FAV MOMENT OF THE NIGHT.

Match of the night was Mox v Dar y, solid all the way through, first punch mox really delivered a sweet punch to Darby busting his mouth, MJF's busted mox open but it cut away no pun intended, nah it was lolz, mox did cut himself I think

Solid show I'll give it an extra half a point from last week.

Hope you all enjoyed the show, if you watched,

7.5/10.

Peace.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> oh - he can stop watching all he wants
> 
> i’m asking how is it possible to have so many opinions without watching?
> 
> ...


That's literally been the AEW super fans argument for AEW being better than NXT for almost a year. "I haven't watched NXT but AEW is way better" has been said on here hundreds of times.


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

A PG Attitude said:


> just watching the show now, I'm not one to criticise them usually but that first hour was atrocious, ratings will be low for this show as i expect many would have tuned out during that 12 man tag.


MOX is the draw


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Cult03 said:


> Instead of complaining I'd be curious to know which black wrestlers you think they should sign? I posted a massive list in the group chat a few weeks ago so I wonder how many you even know about


@DetroitRiverPhx I wonder if I'm going to get a response to this? I'm honestly curious about whether you know any black wrestlers who should be on national TV?


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Cult03 said:


> That's literally been the AEW super fans argument for AEW being better than NXT for almost a year. "I haven't watched NXT but AEW is way better" has been said on here hundreds of times.



I thought nxt was better this week, me personally I haven't said it for bloody months!!!


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

P Thriller said:


> A lot of good stuff this show, but personally I just don't understand how anybody could enjoy that 12 man tag match. I can't watch stuff that is that choreographed. It honest to God felt like I was watching a fight scene from a Broadway musical. Nothing about it felt like anybody was actually trying to win a match. Just complete garbage. I appreciate the athleticism and all but give me a break.
> 
> Moxleys promo was really good. So was his main event match, good to see him actually feel like the world champ for a night.
> 
> ...


Was good in bits, but a clusterfuck in loads of parts, I hope they book Brodie back up as a force, he was really impressive, colt needs to change his attire now though as he finally done the ' WE ARE ONE' hand sign with them after they won, FTR for the tag titles next I think!


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Wolf Mark said:


> Wait, don't you think Dax getting injured was part of the angle?


All day long, I know your post was aimed at another poster, but you nailed it, there defo winning the titles.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

Pippen94 said:


> MOX is the draw


Yeah second half of the show was a stark improvement.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Cult03 said:


> @DetroitRiverPhx I wonder if I'm going to get a response to this? I'm honestly curious about whether you know any black wrestlers who should be on national TV?


It kinda looks like AEW might be starting to canon-ize Lee Johnson? Wouldn't be surprised to see him starting to pick up wins as part of MJF's entourage


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

It was a good show overall. Matt Hardy was legit busted wide open, looked like an accident and not planned at all. It was probably that chair throw at his face, it was thrown at such speed he couldn't block it with his hands, even that 450 was slightly tilted and looked like it hurt. Sammy needs to calm down a bit but damn.. it made me care about this feud, so it worked.

PnP showing some personality, I liked it. They need to steer away from IC. Loved Sammy's placards "He is a Master Debater" and he thought it meant "Masturbater", his reactions cracked me up. 

Jericho/Orange segment was good, but it would have been better without the fuckin podiums and suits and presidential debate gimmick. It is very WWE and takes away from the seriousness. OC's final point was delivered nicely and it did change the tone of the segment. I liked it overall.

FTR clearly fucked Elite over, I want Omega to call them out on it next week and not be buddy buddy with them.. let this shit start rolling already, its moving at a snail's pace right now. Next week is Tag team appreciation hosted by FTR, some major shit must go down or I will seriously lose interest in this. 

MJF pretending like he wants Mox in an interview but then doing all he can to make sure he loses the title to Darby so he can face Darby for it was done really well. Adds to his hypocrite heel persona. 

Main event was pretty damn solid. I liked it alot. Darby is like a wrecking ball and I seriously got scared for the guy at some points of the match. Mox/Darby have a great chemistry and Mox's promo beforehand played into the match nicely. I really enjoyed it. 

Overall, a good show. I am a bit low on it because for me personally majorly invested in Omega/Paige, Bucks and FTR thing and it seems like its taking way too long.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

ABH-22 said:


> I'd like Kingston and Jericho to be in a storyline over power, have Jericho Guevara and Hager vs Kingston, Santana and Ortiz. And then have Sammy turn face and side with Kingston


Nice


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

When JR mentioned that "Reba" was a Dallas Cowboys cheerleader, something clicked in my brain. 

I just then realized that Reba is Rebel from TNA. Boy I'm dumb, lol.


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

TheDraw said:


> Another Brodi Lee. A guy who people claimed would "get it right" in AEW but never had anything to "get right" to begin with.
> 
> He sucks


Disagree completely, I’m really liking where Brodie is headed. He looked awesome last night, best outing yet.

I’ll keep him. Cordons and Hardy though, cya!!!


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

PavelGaborik said:


> Side note : I hope we get the beginning of a feud for Archer leading up to All Out next week.


I think either him or Brodie Lee will interfere in the TNT match brutalising the pair

Cody v Sky v Archer/Lee 3way at ALL OUT


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Chip Chipperson said:


> As always I didn't watch live but reading the results I'll most likely just watch highlights.
> 
> - 40 year old goober Brodie Lee and his geek gang beat Hangman Adam Page who is without question their babyface with the most potential...so of course the former WWE star beats him.
> 
> ...


So, you only watched results and what you are saying is a bunch of bullshit.

Do you know that Dark Order only won because FTR left the match and its ended a 6 vs 4 match?

Do you know how was the Swole vs Reba squash? 

How can you say the main event was long? It was 14 minutes of great wrestling and storytelling.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Geeee said:


> It kinda looks like AEW might be starting to canon-ize Lee Johnson? Wouldn't be surprised to see him starting to pick up wins as part of MJF's entourage


Will Hobbs is also getting on the show. There's plenty of options. I only ask because his argument is a bit of a reach and would work better if he brought something to the table.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

TKO Wrestling said:


> Disagree completely, I’m really liking where Brodie is headed. He looked awesome last night, best outing yet.


Yeah stuff Brodie did on BTE has been great. Brodie pinning Page tonight makes people forget all about that he lost to Moxley. That's why people saying these guys are buried after losing is silly. It all depends on what they do next that matters.

I think we're gonna get Brodie Lee/Colt Cabana involved with Omega/Page, Bucks and FTR. My guess is Brodie/Cabana win big match to earn them title shot at All Out. Dax injury wouldn't allow them to compete in the match. But it will heal in time to set up FTR vs Young Bucks at All Out. With FTR winning and getting title shot vs Omega/Page in tv special in October. Where they win the title and Omega/Page break up and wrestle at Full Gear.


----------



## kingfrass44 (Sep 19, 2019)

Hermann said:


> As an average Wrestling fan since the early 90s, I just enjoy my guilty pleasure. Wrestling, even when done welll, is always cringe. This particular flavour of AEW-Cringe entertains me for 2-3 hours a week.
> No offence to you mate, but maybe you "passionate fans" are not representative of the broader audience. That being said, fuck ratings and fuck demos. To each their own.


True You average aew fan
but maybe you "aew passionate fans" are not representative of the broader audience


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

Good episode IMO. The 12 man was good and much better than the 10 man match last week. Lots of storytelling involved in this one and setting the seeds for more storylines down the line as well.

Mox putting Darby over in the promo was great and imo one of his best and most real promos he's done in AEW.

Ryder didn't really get a ton of time to impress. He looks great though. I thought it went on a bit too long but Reynolds and Silver are actually not bad in the ring. They just signed official contracts this week according to Jericho so I'm not surprised they got more offense than normal.

I like the direction Matt Hardy is going now. It feels more organic. That being said Sammy's beatdown of Hardy was brutal. Sammy fucked up when he threw the chair and threw it legs first, didn't close it all the way and threw it way to hard at such a close range. I noticed after it happened the look in Matt's eyes when he touched his forehead immediately. I didn't see blood on his head right away but his hand was soaked in blood. Then Sammy jumped off the stage and you can see the pool of blood on the table. Sick shit man. Seeing the picture on IG as he's getting up off the table is bad. He will absolutely have a Cody-like forehead scar from that. 

Man I was hoping PnP was going to get the W. Not that I don't like Best Friends but PnP needed it more. That's why I was pleasantly surprised with the van scene later was great on both parts. It's nice to see a continuing story for these guys and i think it could mean PnP break off from the IC and hook up with Eddie Kingston and maybe Diamante.

I'm not sold on Big Swole. She doesn't really fit the name physically but she does mentally i guess. However i did like the Rebel/Reba squash and i loved her acting as if she really has no idea what she's doing. We will see how everything goes once Britt heals since i can see her going over in the feud and then going for Shida.

I liked the MJF promo and I liked that they brought in Lee Johnson as an additional character. He's one for the future.

The debate was good at times and it dragged at times. It was nice to see Eric again but I hope he doesn't stick around. I agree with a lot of the other comments that this would have been better with a crowd. Beatdown afterwards looked brutal in a few spots and i'm not sure if it's because Cassidy sells so well or not.

The Main Event was great. Great wrestling, great storytelling from all involved including MJF. I wouldn't want this to happen but it would have been funny if Darby had won the belt but Tony kept MJF's opponent as Moxley and not put him in the title match. 

Lots of blood in this episode and most of it wasn't even intentional. 8 out of 10 for me and much better than last week.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

I see I ruffled a few feathers with my review of the written review of AEW and after being told my opinions were wrong I've elected to check all the highlights that AEW has posted. I am trusting the AEW loyalists that I'm wrong on all of this and the review made it sound worse than it actually was.

- Hangman Page as expected looking like a gigantic star and destroying The Dark Order. Some guy smaller than me stops Page in his tracks only for Page to eventually get him back. 

- Brodie Lee the "best big man in wrestling" watches Adam Page moonsault onto all of his minions without even trying to stop him. The Bucks come in and hit a million superkicks because of course.

- Brodie Lee despite being hit with a fair few finishers including the V-Trigger and a double Superkick is hardly phased by it and beats Adam Page clean in the middle of the ring 1 2 3. 

- This is worse than the review I read. Not only does Page look like garbage but so do Kenny and The Bucks for hitting him with everything they have only for him to not be harmed by it.

---

- MJF as expected was great. "125 pound emo kid" is exactly what Darby Allin is and allegedly World Champion Moxley went 12 minutes with him. Awesome. MJF is the best thing in this promotion.

---

- Matt Hardy randomly drops his broken Matt gimmick and is now just Matt Hardy because that makes a lot of sense.

- Hardy apparently still has superpowers because he has eyes in the back of his head. Cool brawl and a cool 450.

---

- Cody and Cordona are wrestling a guy who is shorter than my girlfriend and being competitive with him. Cardona the guy fresh from WWE beats a homegrown AEW guy clean in the middle because of course he did.

---

- So after PNP destroy the van (Which admittedly was pretty bad ass) we cut to Chuck who says "YOU MADE A LIAR OUT OF ME I PROMISED I'D KEEP THE VAN SAFE" followed by Trent saying he wants an apology for his mum. Congratulations AEW you've just made these guys both complete geeks and the fact they beat PNP makes them look like geeks also. Clap clap clap.

---

- 15 seconds into the debate and you just know it's designed to be silly bullshit. Why is one person having a debate with a mute?

- This is totally a WWE angle. When did they do this? This is something that WWE would totally do.

- Orange Cassidy's first words are him rambling on about climate change. Awesome. Brilliant. This is oozing with sarcasm by the way. Fucking wretched.

- Jericho trying too hardy to be funny as usual.

- Cassidy just buried himself and anyone he's ever beaten by the "Imagine if you lost to the guy with his hands in his pockets" line.

- Cassidy wins the debate despite answering only two questions. Up there as one of the worst segments in this entire feud. Is WrestleCrap still a thing? Chris Jericho Vs Orange Cassidy should win by a mile.

---

- Women's match? Awful. Britt Baker looks stupid for putting the unprepared retired Rebel in the ring with Big Swole. Less said about this the better.

---

- Moxley looks like he's fighting a 16 year old from a punk rock concert.

- Match looks good from a moves perspective but I can't suspend my disbelief to believe that these two with a clear size difference can actually wrestle against one another. Will take the word of my mate Lheurch that the match was good.

---

So there we have it. I came into this saying that the best segments would probably be MJF and Sammy. You guys told me to watch because other segments weren't being given necessary credit. I won't be making that same mistake next week. 



LifeInCattleClass said:


> how is it possible to have this much opinions without watching something?


You must struggle reading the newspaper if you need to see everything to form an opinion.



Hermann said:


> No offence to you mate, but maybe you "passionate fans" are not representative of the broader audience. That being said, fuck ratings and fuck demos. To each their own.


Yeah? Then how come when AEW put on a serious style show that appealed to the passionate wrestling fans that people on here proclaimed it show of the
year?



ProjectGargano said:


> So, you only watched results and what you are saying is a bunch of bullshit.
> 
> Do you know that Dark Order only won because FTR left the match and its ended a 6 vs 4 match?
> 
> ...


Are you seriously trying to put over the Reba Vs Swole match? Come on man.

Moxley shouldn't be going 14 minutes with someone the size of your average wrestling fan.


----------



## BuckshotLarry (May 29, 2020)

Same shit different week from the usual bellends/"give me attention"/serial whiners on here but luckily the same doesn't apply to AEW who have produced, in my opinion, maybe the best Dynamite to date after a few really hit and miss weeks.

My only criticism is the Cody/Cardona match going way too long considering the opposition - time that could have been spent better elsewhere i.e MJF promo. The debate was very entertaining, Y2J and Orange together are money. The main event was fantastic. If that show was in front of a crowd I reckon the atmosphere would have been bouncing.

9/10


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> - Hangman Page as expected looking like a gigantic star and destroying The Dark Order. Some guy smaller than me stops Page in his tracks only for Page to eventually get him back.


I dont even know which spot you're referring to, but if there is a competitor in the ring, ofcourse they will have SOME offense in, regardless of their height. You just keep bringing up heights and weights like its a real thing. 



Chip Chipperson said:


> - Brodie Lee the "best big man in wrestling" watches Adam Page moonsault onto all of his minions without even trying to stop him. The Bucks come in and hit a million superkicks because of course.


Thats the whole character, Brodie doesnt give a flying fuck about his minions. He is very clearly using them and have them brainwashed. He only cares about himself. It was done on purpose, He kept staring at Hangman and stayed on the apron. 



Chip Chipperson said:


> - Brodie Lee despite being hit with a fair few finishers including the V-Trigger and a double Superkick is hardly phased by it and beats Adam Page clean in the middle of the ring 1 2 3.


V-Trigger and Superkicks and dragon suplex are not their finishers. Its Buckshot lariat for Page, Meltzer driver for Bucks and One Winged Angel for Omega. And none of those finishers were used. The guy took serious offense yet still managed to stay up because thats how a 6'5 tall heel should be booked. You keep bringing up heights and weights yet you dont like this because you don't like Brodie Lee. Just be open about it. 



Chip Chipperson said:


> - This is worse than the review I read. Not only does Page look like garbage but so do Kenny and The Bucks for hitting him with everything they have only for him to not be harmed by it.


Again, they didnt hit him with everything. They were outnumbered 6 to 3 for the majority of the match and then 6-4. Didnt hit any of their finishers and it was just too much for them to take on so they lost. IDK in what universe losing a match where the heels have a two, three man advantage a bad booking making faces look like trash.


You just dont get it man.. It seems you just watch AEW with a very closed off mind, only looking to nitpick while completely ignoring the character development and in-ring storytelling. IDK if you watch every other show like that but it just is weird to me. I read one of your posts above, all I can say is, yes.. AEW just isn't for you.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

I will never understand people calling the V-Trigger a finisher. Has Omega EVER pinned anyone using just a V-Trigger?


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

bdon said:


> I will never understand people calling the V-Trigger a finisher. Has Omega EVER pinned anyone using just a V-Trigger?


Taz talked up the devastation of the move in a segment months back, and less than ten minutes later, the move failed to put Alan Angels away.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I see I ruffled a few feathers with my review of the written review of AEW and after being told my opinions were wrong I've elected to check all the highlights that AEW has posted.




So you wrote a essay without watching the show, now you’ve wrote another essay because you looked at their YouTube highlights.

You’ve made some very good points on AEW over the past few weeks, some of which I’ve agreed with.

Coming on here though, slagging off the show without properly watching it makes you look like a complete fucking idiot.

Along with the other idiotic haters, you’ve wasted all that time watching and typing about something that you are still yet to properly watch 🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> how can one post have so many good opinions and so many bad ones? 🤣


Almost like we had a schizophrenic show that is obviously stapled together by different people with different philosophies.


----------



## Hermann (Jul 28, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Yeah? Then how come when AEW put on a serious style show that appealed to the passionate wrestling fans that people on here proclaimed it show of the
> year?


I don't know what specific show you're referring to or whether I've seen it. Please specify.

I was just trying to say that what pleases the "hardcore fans" isn't necessarily what appeals to "regular fans" - which is cool, we can have different opinions on stuff. When it comes to "casuals" - I don't think normies watch wrestling nowadays, and that's allright with me. Wrestling being kinda mainstream was the exception, not the rule in the last 30 years.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

El Hammerstone said:


> Taz talked up the devastation of the move in a segment months back, and less than ten minutes later, the move failed to put Alan Angels away.


Sooo...Taz is an idiot that hasn’t watched much of Omega..? And we’re supposed to use him as an expert on Kenny Omega?

Serious question, has Kenny ever won with a V-Trigger? Has Flair ever won with a Low Blow? Did Hogan win with the big boot?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Hermann said:


> I don't know what specific show you're referring to or whether I've seen it. Please specify.
> 
> I was just trying to say that what pleases the "hardcore fans" isn't necessarily what appeals to "regular fans" - which is cool, we can have different opinions on stuff. When it comes to "casuals" - I don't think normies watch wrestling nowadays, and that's allright with me. Wrestling being kinda mainstream was the exception, not the rule in the last 30 years.


It is almost like some of us want them to do more things to actually have it be mainstream again like back when it was good. I would be embarrassed to show friends segments where a 5'4 guy is going two segments with adults or anything involving Marko or Jelly.

@Chip Chipperson can correct me if I am wrong, but the episode I believe he is referring to was the week after Fight for the Fallen, so 7/22. We all praised that episode.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

bdon said:


> Sooo...Taz is an idiot that hasn’t watched much of Omega..? And we’re supposed to use him as an expert on Kenny Omega?
> 
> Serious question, has Kenny ever won with a V-Trigger? Has Flair ever won with a Low Blow? Did Hogan win with the big boot?


I could be off base, but my reading of this is people should at least be selling for a signature move, not being beaten by it but also not being up and ready to go 8 seconds later. Flair low blowing someone turned the dynamics of the match around for a time. The Bucks are in a different category. The Buck superkick is the least damaging move in the history of wrestling. The V-Trigger, in my opinion, should at least be seen as a game changing move that alters the dynamics of a match in the way as a Goldberg spear or an Undertaker choke slam, right? So I am good with Taz selling the devastation of signature moves, but if he said something like it should have been over afterwards, he should stop that. Just sell it as a big deal and it showing the match could be over soon.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

zkorejo said:


> I dont even know which spot you're referring to, but if there is a competitor in the ring, ofcourse they will have SOME offense in, regardless of their height. You just keep bringing up heights and weights like its a real thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1. Are heights and weights not a thing? Someone go tell Dana White to book a lightweight against a heavyweight at his next PPV. Zkorejo says height and weight isn't a real thing.

2. Even still if Brodie doesn't give a fuck about his minions why would he not take advantage of a distracted Page? Why not kick Page off the top turnbuckle and have his minions pick him apart? You can't argue out of this one bro Brodie is infinitely stronger with his numbers advantage which he gave up for no reason.

3. Fair point on the finishers I didn't know they didn't view those as finishes. In my world a superkick is a finisher and so is the V-Trigger. And sure, if we hadn't already exposed Brodie as being a big pussy he'd look like a total bad ass but this is a man who was hurt by Marko Stunt but suddenly not this week it's the top wrestlers in the company.

4. Because it was Hangman taking the pin from a 40 year old ex WWE star which tells your audience "Hey, this 40 year old WWE guy is better than a guy who could be the future of AEW.". I'd have much less of an issue with it if one of the Bucks took the pin but you don't just beat your future stars like that.



Alright_Mate said:


> So you wrote a essay without watching the show, now you’ve wrote another essay because you looked at their YouTube highlights.
> 
> You’ve made some very good points on AEW over the past few weeks, some of which I’ve agreed with.
> 
> ...


Does that pass for an essay? Gee school must've been easy for you.

I can't sit through AEW live anymore mate. I used to enjoy the live thread but Fight For The Fallen Night 2 and how utterly awful it was completely killed it for me. People were excitedly asking "Will you tune in again or are you done?!" because for some reason they don't want people to watch the show. I thought maybe I could come back the next week and watch live but I'm just not motivated to anymore. There is just way too much bullshit and people such as yourself sweeping it under the rug and pretending it's all great.

I mean you can call me an idiot if you want, I read a review and gave my thoughts on what was written, I was then told what was written wasn't accurate so I checked the highlights out and it was exactly how it was written. All I've missed are the matches really and I haven't really said any match was particularly good or bad anyway.

I'm bemused that it's gone from "Why watch if you don't like it" to "How can you know if you like it or not if you're not watching?!". Ya'll are funny.



Hermann said:


> I don't know what specific show you're referring to or whether I've seen it. Please specify.
> 
> I was just trying to say that what pleases the "hardcore fans" isn't necessarily what appeals to "regular fans" - which is cool, we can have different opinions on stuff. When it comes to "casuals" - I don't think normies watch wrestling nowadays, and that's allright with me. Wrestling being kinda mainstream was the exception, not the rule in the last 30 years.


As Lheurch pointed out it was the episode that featured The Bucks falls count anywhere tag, Cody/Kingston and it ended with Sammy running interference for Jericho. Granted it wasn't the perfect episode it was certainly the strongest in a while and every guy here was talking about how awesome it was. One guy even said it was perfect.

Then when it's your average run of the mill AEW Dynamite episode you get less perfect, more justifications and "It was alright". My argument is if serious shit isn't what the people want why was that episode so highly praised?


----------



## BuckshotLarry (May 29, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> 1. Are heights and weights not a thing? Someone go tell Dana White to book a lightweight against a heavyweight at his next PPV. Zkorejo says height and weight isn't a real thing.


Why you and others are _still_ making the comparisons with MMA is absolutely alien to me.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Lheurch said:


> I could be off base, but my reading of this is people should at least be selling for a signature move, not being beaten by it but also not being up and ready to go 8 seconds later. Flair low blowing someone turned the dynamics of the match around for a time. The Bucks are in a different category. The Buck superkick is the least damaging move in the history of wrestling. The V-Trigger, in my opinion, should at least be seen as a game changing move that alters the dynamics of a match in the way as a Goldberg spear or an Undertaker choke slam, right? So I am good with Taz selling the devastation of signature moves, but if he said something like it should have been over afterwards, he should stop that. Just sell it as a big deal and it showing the match could be over soon.


Ah. That makes sense, but the argument I’ve seen multiple times is that the V-Trigger should end matches when it has never done that, not in my short time watching Kenny in AEW or the matches I’ve went back to see in NJPW.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

BuckshotLarry said:


> Why you and others are _still_ making the comparisons with MMA is absolutely alien to me.


You can take any sport. You're from the UK? You like rugby? 100 KG winger Vs 85 KG fullback who is winning that contest? 120 KG prop Vs 75 KG winger? See it all the time the 75 KG winger desperately tries to bring him down but can't without assistance from a big fella.

You can argue wrestling is fake but it's meant to simulate a real sport or fight. 150 pound Darby Allin taking 230 pound Moxley to his limit is ridiculous and I can't get into that.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> 1. Are heights and weights not a thing? Someone go tell Dana White to book a lightweight against a heavyweight at his next PPV. Zkorejo says height and weight isn't a real thing.
> 
> 2. Even still if Brodie doesn't give a fuck about his minions why would he not take advantage of a distracted Page? Why not kick Page off the top turnbuckle and have his minions pick him apart? You can't argue out of this one bro Brodie is infinitely stronger with his numbers advantage which he gave up for no reason.
> 
> ...


1. But wrestling is supposed to be goofy and fake dude! Because it is a work , just go ahead and throw out physics and logic! Send in the clowns, pal!

2. I actually have a different take on this. I hate the Dark Order, but this is exactly something a cult leader would do. Why? To show his minions they are NOTHING without him. You have to beat every sense of individuality and belief in anything other than the dear leader out of them to control them. That is what Brodie is doing here and when he stands by when his minions fail.

3. Yeah, sadly the world has changed. The Bucks superkick is the weakest move in the history of wrestling. I responded to what I think about the V-Trigger and signature moves above.

4. Yeah...the wrong guy took the pin. Pin one of the middle school flippers, not your future star.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> 1. Are heights and weights not a thing? Someone go tell Dana White to book a lightweight against a heavyweight at his next PPV. Zkorejo says height and weight isn't a real thing.


I didn't know we were watching MMA on AEW.



Chip Chipperson said:


> 2. Even still if Brodie doesn't give a fuck about his minions why would he not take advantage of a distracted Page? Why not kick Page off the top turnbuckle and have his minions pick him apart? You can't argue out of this one bro Brodie is infinitely stronger with his numbers advantage which he gave up for no reason.


Because Hangman came in fresh and was absolutely mauling through everyone? What should he have done? Taken the bump to his dive too? He was outside the ring, he couldn't have possibly stopped Hangman in time. I am not even sure if you watched that spot or just read it online.




Chip Chipperson said:


> 4. Because it was Hangman taking the pin from a 40 year old ex WWE star which tells your audience "Hey, this 40 year old WWE guy is better than a guy who could be the future of AEW.". I'd have much less of an issue with it if one of the Bucks took the pin but you don't just beat your future stars like that.


No because in the grand scheme of things, Hangman getting pinned and/or Elite losing to DO will surely factor into their on-going storyline with FTR. Brodie Lee have been trying to tell Hangman that his "friends" are not really his friends, he will definitely highlight that somewhere somehow. This entire storyline between Omega/Hangman and now with Bucks and FTR has been really subtle with many little things like this and is building and building like a snowball that gets bigger each week.


----------



## BuckshotLarry (May 29, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> You can take any sport. You're from the UK? You like rugby? 100 KG winger Vs 85 KG fullback who is winning that contest? 120 KG prop Vs 75 KG winger? See it all the time the 75 KG winger desperately tries to bring him down but can't without assistance from a big fella.
> 
> You can argue wrestling is fake but it's meant to simulate a real sport or fight. 150 pound Darby Allin taking 230 pound Moxley to his limit is ridiculous and I can't get into that.


So what do you suggest? Weight divisions in wrestling? Catch-weight fights where the smaller guy may win 1 in 10 if he's lucky? 

How does somebody the size of the Big Show ever lose a match with that logic?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

And yes, I totally agree on their choices for who eats the pins. Trent Baretta does not need to be eating pinfalls. Kenny Omega does not need to eat a pinfall in a tag team with 45 year old Matt fucking Hardy. Page does not need to be eating the pinfall in a 12 man tag with the goddamn Bucks.

These guys really need to think things like that through more clearly.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

bdon said:


> Ah. That makes sense, but the argument I’ve seen multiple times is that the V-Trigger should end matches when it has never done that, not in my short time watching Kenny in AEW or the matches I’ve went back to see in NJPW.


Yeah, I agree. The way he does it having a powerful signature move and an actual protected finisher (imagine that concept) is what I want. I want more people to do that.


----------



## Hermann (Jul 28, 2020)

Lheurch said:


> It is almost like some of us want them to do more things to actually have it be mainstream again like back when it was good. I would be embarrassed to show friends segments where a 5'4 guy is going two segments with adults or anything involving Marko or Jelly.
> 
> @Chip Chipperson can correct me if I am wrong, but the episode I believe he is referring to was the week after Fight for the Fallen, so 7/22. We all praised that episode.


Okay, I also enjoyed that episode a lot. I thought last week sucked and they bounced back nicely this week - apart from the spot fest 12-man, Cawdy and the Women.

On a side note: I would be embarassed to show any wrestling match to my normie friends  - it is sweaty mandrama and very childish, however "good" it is and however much I enjoy it.
When would you say wrestling was "good"? Golden Era? New Generation? Attitude?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Lheurch said:


> Yeah, I agree. The way he does it having a powerful signature move and an actual protected finisher (imagine that concept) is what I want. I want more people to do that.


Right. He doesn’t spam the V-Trigger like he did in the Okada series and NJPW, and the One-Winged Angel has only been kicked out of once by Ibushi in DDT, I believe it was.

Don’t understand the complaints, but to each his own.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

BuckshotLarry said:


> So what do you suggest? Weight divisions in wrestling? Catch-weight fights where the smaller guy may win 1 in 10 if he's lucky?
> 
> How does somebody the size of the Big Show ever lose a match with that logic?


Chip is born way too late.. the guy should have been an adult during the Andre the Giant era.


----------



## Hermann (Jul 28, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> .
> As Lheurch pointed out it was the episode that featured The Bucks falls count anywhere tag, Cody/Kingston and it ended with Sammy running interference for Jericho. Granted it wasn't the perfect episode it was certainly the strongest in a while and every guy here was talking about how awesome it was. One guy even said it was perfect.
> 
> Then when it's your average run of the mill AEW Dynamite episode you get less perfect, more justifications and "It was alright". My argument is if serious shit isn't what the people want why was that episode so highly praised?


Okay, that makes sense. The problem with comedy segments, I think, is that they are very hit and miss. I have the advantage of not being a native speaker (just an English teacher) and a lot of the cringe isn't as cringy as watching a German soap opera.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Hermann said:


> Okay, I also enjoyed that episode a lot. I thought last week sucked and they bounced back nicely this week - apart from the spot fest 12-man, Cawdy and the Women.
> 
> On a side note: I would be embarassed to show any wrestling match to my normie friends  - it is sweaty mandrama and very childish, however "good" it is and however much I enjoy it.
> When would you say wrestling was "good"? Golden Era? New Generation? Attitude?


For me it was the Attitude Era. That was when I was a teenager and everyone was wearing Austin and Rock merch, even nWo. Maybe they did not watch every week or were invested in the characters, but everyone knew they were badasses and no one was going to call anyone wearing those shirts nerds. Now imagine showing up to class today wearing an OC shirt. You would wake up in a locker.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

BuckshotLarry said:


> So what do you suggest? Weight divisions in wrestling? Catch-weight fights where the smaller guy may win 1 in 10 if he's lucky?
> 
> How does somebody the size of the Big Show ever lose a match with that logic?


Not weight classes, but not hilariously unbelievable matches. I love Rey Mysterio, but he should not be getting moves in on Big Show other than being an annoying gnat buzzing around his head.

And yes, I think they SHOULD have protected Big Show and actually had him mean something like Andre did. Instead he is remembered as a goof dressing up as the New Year's baby and being beaten by literally everyone. Guys like Mysterio and Pac are believable shorter guys because they look the part. Guys like Marko, this new Dork Order 5'4 guy, and people who look like your average audience member should not be in matches. It takes people completely out of the match if you insult people's intelligence that much.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Haha. Delete my WF account? Why would I do that when I occasionally dabble in classics, WWE chat, Impact, NWA and even rants? Why would I stop watching clips of AEW when I enjoy Hangman, MJF, Jungle Boy, Cody (At times), FTR, Taz etc etc?
> 
> I want to know why you get so miffed about people having valid criticisms on the product. I could understand if we ran around just saying "AEW sucks" and not giving any insight into why or how they can improve but you're telling good posters to delete their accounts simply because you don't agree with them. Doesn't make a lot of sense not going to lie.
> 
> As for Wood he isn't waiting for me he left because he was so done with having discussions like this.


AEW is not for you my guy. Just give it up. You can't have valid criticisms when you're watching the show from a close minded point of view. The way you watch the show, based off of what your posts convey, comes off like you're better off not even watching at all. Maybe you'd like NJPW better. Just put the subtitles on. We have had discussions on how "serious" about wrestling you are, so it's probably time to call it quits. You're expecting "Breaking Bad" level writing that no wrestling show will ever achieve. 

Darby and Mox had an awesome main event with great storytelling, old school heel shit from MJF, and great wrestling. Mox put Darby over earlier in the night in a good promo, then put him over after in another good promo. The only thing you took from ALL of that was "Too long, Darby looks 16". How can I or anyone take you seriously? How about you talk about everything that made it great as far as wrestling & storytelling too? None of that matters? Give me both sides. Positive and negative. If you did that, I wouldn't come down on you so hard. 

And that Wood kid was one of the primary reasons why these types of discussions have become so prevalent on here. He started literally 95% of them and I have already seen a drastic difference in the forum since he left.


----------



## Hermann (Jul 28, 2020)

Lheurch said:


> For me it was the Attitude Era. That was when I was a teenager and everyone was wearing Austin and Rock merch, even nWo. Maybe they did not watch every week or were invested in the characters, but everyone knew they were badasses and no one was going to call anyone wearing those shirts nerds. Now imagine showing up to class today wearing an OC shirt. You would wake up in a locker.


LOL okay I get where you're coming from. Again, this may be a cultural thing, for wrestling was always niche here and only kids and nerds wore the merch. Also, I think most kids even in the US don't know who OC is, right?  
I was also a teenager and loved the nWo, went to shows whenever WCW and WWF came to Germany, but I think a lot of the magic of these days came from the fact that we were teenagers, there was no over-scrutinizing social media and kayfabe wasn't yet completely dead. These crowds were a lot hotter, too.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Hermann said:


> LOL okay I get where you're coming from. Again, this may be a cultural thing, for wrestling was always niche here and only kids and nerds wore the merch. Also, I think most kids even in the US don't know who OC is, right?
> I was also a teenager and loved the nWo, went to shows whenever WCW and WWF came to Germany, but I think a lot of the magic of these days came from the fact that we were teenagers, there was no over-scrutinizing social media and kayfabe wasn't yet completely dead. These crowds were a lot hotter, too.


Yeah, I get there are going to be big cultural differences between countries. Just like most European audiences are more likely to be a bit more rowdy than your US ones.

Nobody here outside the AEW bubble would know who OC was but you would still look like a geek wearing a picture of a geek on your shirt. 

I definitely hate how WWE crowds have pretty much sat on their hands for 15 years, but when you give them mediocre crap for so long, it is hard to blame them. Now AEW is giving us segments that WWE would do any day of the week with Santino or Hornswoggle and they are getting praised as "fresh" and "not WWE-like at all." Amazing.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

prosperwithdeen said:


> AEW is not for you my guy. Just give it up. You can't have valid criticisms when you're watching the show from a close minded point of view. The way you watch the show, based off of what your posts convey, comes off like you're better off not even watching at all. Maybe you'd like NJPW better. Just put the subtitles on. We have had discussions on how "serious" about wrestling you are, so it's probably time to call it quits. *You're expecting "Breaking Bad" level writing that no wrestling show will ever achieve.*
> 
> Darby and Mox had an awesome main event with great storytelling, old school heel shit from MJF, and great wrestling. Mox put Darby over earlier in the night in a good promo, then put him over after in another good promo. The only thing you took from ALL of that was "Too long, Darby looks 16". How can I or anyone take you seriously? How about you talk about everything that made it great as far as wrestling & storytelling too? None of that matters? Give me both sides. Positive and negative. If you did that, I wouldn't come down on you so hard.
> 
> And that Wood kid was one of the primary reasons why these types of discussions have become so prevalent on here. He started literally 95% of them and I have already seen a drastic difference in the forum since he left.


Please dont give him a big head. The guy cant even understand the storytelling in the matches or the subtleties in Omega/Hangman/Bucks/FTR storyline! The feud has so many layers, so many possibilities, is presented so realistically and will if all goes well, should lead to a pretty big pay off. And he cant appreciate that because ... reasons.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Most of the criticisms are valid, but the ones involving the Omega/Page storyline and the moving parts around it, is some of the most organic storytelling.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

zkorejo said:


> Because Hangman came in fresh and was absolutely mauling through everyone? What should he have done? Taken the bump to his dive too? He was outside the ring, he couldn't have possibly stopped Hangman in time. I am not even sure if you watched that spot or just read it online.


I think you are mixed up on what I mean. I am referring to the spot where Page is clearing house looking like an absolute star and then one of the DO guys is on the apron with him, Page gets rid of him, slowly climbs to the top rope, Brodie is on the apron and just stares at him and watches him moonsault.






Watch here, I am referring to 1:01 onwards. Brodie is on the apron for 8 seconds as Page slowly climbs up, gets into position and leaps onto them all. 40 seconds later he tags in and suddenly wants to fight Hangman now.

I'm open to having this explained to me but it makes no sense to me right now.



BuckshotLarry said:


> So what do you suggest? Weight divisions in wrestling? Catch-weight fights where the smaller guy may win 1 in 10 if he's lucky?
> 
> How does somebody the size of the Big Show ever lose a match with that logic?


Realism.

I'm 5'7 80 KG in real life. Lets say you're 6'1 110 KG. We are both trained to fight, we fight, who wins? Odds are if you get one hit on me or grab me once I'm done no matter what I do.

Lets say we play rugby, American football or another sport like that. You get the ball, I come across to try and stop you. What happens? Odds are you absolutely plow over the top of me 90% of the time and embarrass me. 

Now lets say you're 6'1 110 KG and I'm 5'11 95 KG. You're still bigger but at least it's kind of believable that I could be competitive with you. If we're playing rugby and I try to stop you maybe if I hit you in the right place with all of my body weight I can do something to you but not at 80 KG. 

Darby Allin is 82 KG. Jon Moxley is 106 KG. I'd argue Darby shouldn't be booked against anyone over 95 KG especially when he doesn't have a physique.



zkorejo said:


> Chip is born way too late.. the guy should have been an adult during the Andre the Giant era.


I know this is meant as an insult but you're right. I love 1970's and 1980's style wrestling and even sometimes 80's style (Especially Memphis) is a bit too hokey for me. I have a really cool classical NWA wrestling collection that I'm wanting to display when I move somewhere bigger featuring the likes of Race, Flair, Sting, Funk Jr, Funk, Rich etc. Old programs, magazines etc are totally my jam and I've spent hours upon hours at work just reading about the old days on old school wrestling forums. I'm a total nerd for 1970's and 1980's style wrestling although I do love 90's and early 00's as well.

Just to further my point above. Imagine if Andre The Giant in his prime was running around working guys that were 5'8 150 pounds and bumping for them. He'd have done nothing career wise.



prosperwithdeen said:


> Darby and Mox had an awesome main event with great storytelling, old school heel shit from MJF, and great wrestling. Mox put Darby over earlier in the night in a good promo, then put him over after in another good promo. The only thing you took from ALL of that was "Too long, Darby looks 16". How can I or anyone take you seriously? How about you talk about everything that made it great as far as wrestling & storytelling too? None of that matters? Give me both sides. Positive and negative. If you did that, I wouldn't come down on you so hard.


Nah mate, I watched a minute of highlights from Darby/Moxley, saw that it looked silly due to the size difference and said I'd take Lheurch's word (I trust him) on it being a good match. No hate for the match I just can't get into it when there is a clearly outsized man that looks like a teenager being competitive. Might be my own hang ups based on being a traditionalist but that's how I felt. I'm being honest if that makes me unable to be taken seriously that's fine.

I put over aspects of the show. Matt and Sammy was a good brawl, MJF was entertaining as always, I'm sure they had some good matches on as well.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

zkorejo said:


> Please dont give him a big head. The guy cant even understand the storytelling in the matches or the subtleties in Omega/Hangman/Bucks/FTR storyline! The feud has so many layers, so many possibilities, is presented so realistically and will if all goes well, should lead to a pretty big pay off. And he cant appreciate that because ... reasons.


You're being silly now. I haven't commented on any matches this week (Apart from saying I tried to watch highlights on Darby/Mox but couldn't get into it) because I didn't watch them and I didn't comment on the Kenny/Page or FTR/Bucks story line at all. For what it's worth I'm intrigued with the story but not enough meat right now to judge it. Hopefully soon.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I think you are mixed up on what I mean. I am referring to the spot where Page is clearing house looking like an absolute star and then one of the DO guys is on the apron with him, Page gets rid of him, slowly climbs to the top rope, Brodie is on the apron and just stares at him and watches him moonsault.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alright yeah that does seem like a botch, he should have stayed down a tad bit longer. 



Chip Chipperson said:


> I know this is meant as an insult but you're right. I love 1970's and 1980's style wrestling and even sometimes 80's style (Especially Memphis) is a bit too hokey for me. I have a really cool classical NWA wrestling collection that I'm wanting to display when I move somewhere bigger featuring the likes of Race, Flair, Sting, Funk Jr, Funk, Rich etc. Old programs, magazines etc are totally my jam and I've spent hours upon hours at work just reading about the old days on old school wrestling forums. I'm a total nerd for 1970's and 1980's style wrestling although I do love 90's and early 00's as well.


It was not an insult by any means. I was being very honest about it. But that's the thing, you need to be realistic about it. It's not 70-80s anymore. That was 40-50 years ago. Fans were different, wrestling was perceived as a real sport. Kayfabe is dead. Alot has changed since then. Wrestling has evolved into various different styles. That old school style of wrestling just does not work in 2020, it just doesn't... if it did, NWA Powerr would be the top promotion and not WWE.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Does that pass for an essay? Gee school must've been easy for you.
> 
> I can't sit through AEW live anymore mate. I used to enjoy the live thread but Fight For The Fallen Night 2 and how utterly awful it was completely killed it for me. People were excitedly asking "Will you tune in again or are you done?!" because for some reason they don't want people to watch the show. I thought maybe I could come back the next week and watch live but I'm just not motivated to anymore. There is just way too much bullshit and people such as yourself sweeping it under the rug and pretending it's all great.
> 
> ...


 it’s called sarcasm mate.

Anyway, first off I agree that Fight for the Fallen was a poor show, I slagged it off myself and I thought many on here overrated it.

Yet AEW have bounced back from that garbage, and in the last 2 of 3 weeks they’ve put on decent shows and I’ll happily admit to it. I’ve criticised them many times and posters on here know that, yet I don’t come on here and slag AEW off just for the sake of it, as if it’s a cool thing to do.

Typing detailed responses to something that you haven’t even watched, as you said yourself makes you look like a complete idiot. What makes it more funny, is that you do another detailed response based on a few highlights, which also makes you look like a complete idiot.

Haven’t you got anything better to do than waste your time, debating and commenting on a show that you haven’t even properly watched?

Jump on PornHub or something, enjoy yourself for once, but then again you’d probably critique that too.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> You're being silly now. I haven't commented on any matches this week (Apart from saying I tried to watch highlights on Darby/Mox but couldn't get into it) because I didn't watch them and I didn't comment on the Kenny/Page or FTR/Bucks story line at all. For what it's worth I'm intrigued with the story but not enough meat right now to judge it. Hopefully soon.


The storyline has been going on for months now, I haven't read one compliment from your end towards it.Its pretty clear, you are very biased with your opinions. If you dont like the competitor, or their size or their look or anything else, you will just automatically hate everything about them and ignore all the good.

Like for example, Cody was Sonny Kiss, you missed the point of the story the match told. You didnt even realize the reason Sonny Kiss was competitive because Cody wasnt taking it seriously. 

Another example, Jericho vs Cassidy, you keep calling OC the comedy geek, while Jerichi is the one who has done more comedy than OC ever did, especially in this feud. The guy was serious as hell in his performance against Jericho, yet none of it registered for you because you dont like OC and thats that. 

Brodie size example I pointed out earlier.

Point is, for a person who has great attention to details, you only nitpick everything that is wrong with the product. Yet when the good parts are staring you at the face, you ignore them completely. I dont have a problem with you or your love for 70s wrestling, I just think you would be a much better person to interact with here if you weren't so biased.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Alright_Mate said:


> it’s called sarcasm mate.
> 
> Anyway, first off I agree that Fight for the Fallen was a poor show, I slagged it off myself and I thought many on here overrated it.
> 
> ...


So you are saying I need to watch 100% of the episode to judge it when I'm only judging the things I've seen? Another person brought this up but I don't get this line of thinking. I watched the clips, I saw the debate, I can say the debate is bad without watching the whole show just like I can say Trent and Chuck came across as massive nerds on television.

Now if I was criticising a match you'd have every right to say "You can't say anything" because I've not watched the matches but I can be critical of the angles without watching the show.

As for do I have something better to do. No, not really bro. I am on a 12 hour night shift right now and nothing is happening here therefore I'm able to be on my computer and do anything on it that is safe for work. No PornHub for me unfortunately.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> You must struggle reading the newspaper if you need to see everything to form an opinion


of course I can form an opinion after reading an article - but I can’t WRITE a valid article that is worth anything afterwards

that is what you did - you wrote and article of opinions after reading an article.

Not like you just had a throwaway ‘lol, sounded like it was shit’ - you legit wrote up an opinion blog without watching anything


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

zkorejo said:


> The storyline has been going on for months now, I haven't read one compliment from your end towards it.Its pretty clear, you are very biased with your opinions. If you dont like the competitor, or their size or their look or anything else, you will just automatically hate everything about them and ignore all the good.
> 
> Like for example, Cody was Sonny Kiss, you missed the point of the story the match told. You didnt even realize the reason Sonny Kiss was competitive because Cody wasnt taking it seriously.
> 
> ...


I'll admit I haven't complimented the Page/Omega story but I don't think I've said anything negative about it either apart from when Omega came rushing out that one week dressed like a child but that was more having a laugh at his expense as opposed to booking. I can tell you right now I'm unsure about the Omega/Page stuff but looking forward to a possible split especially if the Hangman is babyface. I try not to comment on things I don't have an opinion on because it makes for uninteresting conversation.

I picked up on Cody not taking Kiss seriously that was almost impossible to miss. Arn was literally coaching Cody from the corner telling him to take it more seriously but I stand by the fact that it shouldn't take Cody 10 minutes to beat him even if he isn't taking him seriously.

I've pointed out Jericho is a comedy goof since like April when he was doing the Bubbly Bunch skits. I've shit on the story line because it legit is the worst.

Aren't we all a bit biased on here? I will not deny I'm biased towards certain styles and wrestlers as are you and everyone else here.




LifeInCattleClass said:


> of course I can form an opinion after reading an article - but I can’t WRITE a valid article that is worth anything afterwards
> 
> that is what you did - you wrote and article of opinions after reading an article.
> 
> Not like you just had a throwaway ‘lol, sounded like it was shit’ - you legit wrote up an opinion blog without watching anything


Yes you can, don't be silly.

Read about the Lebanon situation from yesterday? I bet you could write a valid article on it afterwards just from reading the news about what happened.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> You can take any sport. You're from the UK? You like rugby? 100 KG winger Vs 85 KG fullback who is winning that contest? 120 KG prop Vs 75 KG winger? See it all the time the 75 KG winger desperately tries to bring him down but can't without assistance from a big fella.
> 
> You can argue wrestling is fake but it's meant to simulate a real sport or fight. 150 pound Darby Allin taking 230 pound Moxley to his limit is ridiculous and I can't get into that.


Dude please

i’ve posted this before - but Springbok Winger Cheslin Kolbe and no 9 Faf De Klerks blows this out of the water

each one Giant slayers - in a ‘big man’ dominated sport


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I'll admit I haven't complimented the Page/Omega story but I don't think I've said anything negative about it either apart from when Omega came rushing out that one week dressed like a child but that was more having a laugh at his expense as opposed to booking. I can tell you right now I'm unsure about the Omega/Page stuff but looking forward to a possible split especially if the Hangman is babyface. I try not to comment on things I don't have an opinion on because it makes for uninteresting conversation.
> 
> I picked up on Cody not taking Kiss seriously that was almost impossible to miss. Arn was literally coaching Cody from the corner telling him to take it more seriously but I stand by the fact that it shouldn't take Cody 10 minutes to beat him even if he isn't taking him seriously.
> 
> ...


One that is worth anything? No, I doubt it

I can give a short opinion about it though


The video looked horrible
sad that people died
Was it fireworks now or bad storage of chemicals?
Why are people suddenly blaming Israel? I’m not even touching that

that is basically it - tantamount to maybe a tweet or two


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Dude please
> 
> i’ve posted this before - but Springbok Winger Cheslin Kolbe and no 9 Faf De Klerks blows this out of the water
> 
> each one Giant slayers - in a ‘big man’ dominated sport







Maika Sivo - 2 years in the sport, pretty much a rookie, 6'1, 111 KG.

James Tedesco - Best fullback in the world, 8 years experience, 6'0 90 KG.

Tedesco just totally outclassed by the man with a 21 KG advantage. Proves size does matter because if that guy was 6'0 90 KG Tedesco would've had him over the sideline. Sivo wasn't even at full speed either.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Watch here, I am referring to 1:01 onwards. Brodie is on the apron for 8 seconds as Page slowly climbs up, gets into position and leaps onto them all. 40 seconds later he tags in and suddenly wants to fight Hangman now.
> 
> I'm open to having this explained to me but it makes no sense to me right now.


fuck... I’ll bite this bullet

Brodie is standing there, seeing what he’s got - he cares nothing for his underlings, let him jump - ‘what does the guy have that I could not get’

Hangman jumps, stares daggers at Brodie afterwards ‘you see that shit, what do you got?’

Now it is a dick measuring competition and the get into it one-on-one

- after all of this, Brodie goes on socials and laughs at ‘Cowboy shit’

Seeds of a future single match-up is planted by two guys who want to be top dog

edit> hell, even the announcers explain it. Hangman rolls V back in - throws him to Brodie’s corner and goes ’tag in motherfucker, let’s go’

——

Its really simple storytelling


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> So you are saying I need to watch 100% of the episode to judge it when I'm only judging the things I've seen? Another person brought this up but I don't get this line of thinking. I watched the clips, I saw the debate, I can say the debate is bad without watching the whole show just like I can say Trent and Chuck came across as massive nerds on television.
> 
> Now if I was criticising a match you'd have every right to say "You can't say anything" because I've not watched the matches but I can be critical of the angles without watching the show.
> 
> As for do I have something better to do. No, not really bro. I am on a 12 hour night shift right now and nothing is happening here therefore I'm able to be on my computer and do anything on it that is safe for work. No PornHub for me unfortunately.


Yes, yes I am.

Why? Because it gives you are far better context on everything, especially from a storyline perspective.

I’m not a fan of Best Friends, I’m not a fan of Chuck Taylor especially; however from a storyline perspective, there was much more context to that matter, than Best Friends coming across as massive nerds. Trent was excellent last night for many reasons, yet you wouldn’t know that because you’ve only watched highlights.

You’ve criticised certain spots, you’ve criticised certain moments that make matches not all that appealing to you. Darby Allin maybe a geek to you, but if that’s the case then I guess Rey Mysterio shouldn’t have been World Heavyweight Champion, and Daniel Bryan and Finn Balor shouldn’t have had matches with Brock Lesnar.

PornHub might not be safe for your work; however you coming on here and spouting nonsense ain’t safe for our eyes.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Maika Sivo - 2 years in the sport, pretty much a rookie, 6'1, 111 KG.
> 
> James Tedesco - Best fullback in the world, 8 years experience, 6'0 90 KG.
> 
> Tedesco just totally outclassed by the man with a 21 KG advantage. Proves size does matter because if that guy was 6'0 90 KG Tedesco would've had him over the sideline. Sivo wasn't even at full speed either.


Ffffuck I miss rugby

Faf is all of 80kgs - tackling 120 Kg monsters






1:13 is a nice example


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> fuck... I’ll bite this bullet
> 
> Brodie is standing there, seeing what he’s got - he cares nothing for his underlings, let him jump - ‘what does the guy have that I could not get’
> 
> ...


If that's the way you saw it, that's fine. It's obviously not simple story telling though because I'm utterly confused, another bloke thinks it's a botch and you have this opinion on the matter.



Alright_Mate said:


> Yes, yes I am.
> 
> Why? Because it gives you are far better context on everything, especially from a storyline perspective.
> 
> ...


So if someone was to fast forward they wouldn't be able to comment either? Because that's most of the forum.

What else was there from a story line perspective? You tell me. My understanding is we had footage from earlier in the day of Best Friends arriving doing dumb comedy bits about mum saying park the car somewhere safe, they had a match with PNP which they won via flukey roll up, PNP got pissed, destroyed mums van, Best Friends distraught outside over van being destroyed whilst Trent says he will beat an apology out of them for his mum. If I'm missing any other brilliant story moments let me know.

To be honest no Danel Bryan and Finn Balor shouldn't have had competitive matches with Brock and I'm sure many would agree with me. Brock is 150 KG Bryan would be lucky to be 100.



LifeInCattleClass said:


> Ffffuck I miss rugby
> 
> Faf is all of 80kgs - tackling 120 Kg monsters
> 
> ...


He is a good example but how many guys are doing that? I notice he goes for the legs a lot as well which is smart for the smaller man.

In our domestic comp the smaller guys get run over pretty much every game. There aren't many smaller guys stopping them without support.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> If that's the way you saw it, that's fine. It's obviously not simple story telling though because I'm utterly confused, another bloke thinks it's a botch and you have this opinion on the matter.
> 
> 
> He is a good example but how many guys are doing that? I notice he goes for the legs a lot as well which is smart for the smaller man.
> ...


On the first point - just Check my edit on that post - with the announcers added in, IMO it can’t be more clear about the story being told

2nd - well, there is Cheslin Kolbe as well which is even smaller than Faf. And yeah, they adjust because they are smaller - but Darby also adjusts because he is smaller

when one guy throws a punch - he throws his whole body. I think allowance in these discussions have to be made for the ‘style’ the smaller guys employ


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

At some point @Chip Chipperson - you’re gonna have to admit you actually just love chatting to all of us


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> At some point @Chip Chipperson - you’re gonna have to admit you actually just love chatting to all of us


Oh that's not something I hide. I think I've said many times on the forum that I've got some forum friends here and enjoy the majority of you on here. There are a few bad eggs on both sides (Some would say I am one but I don't agree) but ultimately I enjoy myself with all of you.

It doesn't change the fact that Darby Allin shouldn't be competitive with heavyweights though


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Oh that's not something I hide. I think I've said many times on the forum that I've got some forum friends here and enjoy the majority of you on here. There are a few bad eggs on both sides (Some would say I am one but I don't agree) but ultimately I enjoy myself with all of you.
> 
> *It doesn't change the fact that Darby Allin shouldn't be competitive with heavyweights though*


Lookit that - you sidestepped all my examples and arguments like a seasoned 75kg scrumhalf


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

Good solid 7.5 out of 10 show for me. Opener and main event delivered and the debate, which I didn't have high hopes for, was very entertaining.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

I asked Darby... he had a message for the haters 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1291441909878132739


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Better show than last weeks clusterfuck, but still not as good as two weeks ago...

12man tag...no I cant buy into these cirque de soleil matches and why have hangman take the pin when you have the bucks in there??

mox promo was very good.

cody/ryder match was just there and goofy smiling ryder is just plain WWE ryder...

sammy nearly killing boring hardy was very fun to watch!!

having someones moms car be more over than the actual people involved is very indy and doesnt have to happen on national tv...

it seems to be better when OC doesnt talk, segment itself was funny in parts, but Jericho is just lowering himself and it doesnt help OC...

mox/darby was a good match from a moves perspective, but seing darby „climbing“ mox a couple of times felt like a dad is jokingly fighting with his little son and this shouldnt be your main event and shouldnt last so long. And I am really afraid that darby is killing himself in the ring soon...still a good match, but why do they have to try and make darby believable when it just devalues your world champ?

anyways, still a better show than last week.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Who played #9? I'm guessing Robert Ego Anthony. Not saying he'll be revealed, just that it was him under the mask as the fill in.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Who played #9? I'm guessing Robert Ego Anthony. Not saying he'll be revealed, just that it was him under the mask as the fill in.


looked a bit thin for ego


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

So who drew the exra viewers this week ? 

Also probably a stupid idea LOL but tossing it out. Since AEW has another 1 hour show planned for TNA what would be a fitting name ? This is probably stupid but what about unscripted ? Lol because technically its a planned show with planned stortylines but just not scripted promos. Either way any name for a show is a gimmick. I just thought it sounded kinda cool and edgy


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Reports are saying Sammy chose and threw the wrong chair, that there was supposed to be a folding chair set up at ringside but Sammy grabbed the wrong, heavier chair and looked around in panic but when couldn't spot the right chair quickly just said "fuck it" and threw the much heavier chair. 

My question is this - The show is taped. I know it's easier just to tape it like a live show rather than doing "takes" to clean up spots and the like, but wouldn't it have made sense for Sammy to just put the chair down and find the folding one? Or just miss with his first throw (clang it off the ring post) and then find the folding one to chuck like Sabu used to?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Reports are saying Sammy chose and threw the wrong chair, that there was supposed to be a folding chair set up at ringside but Sammy grabbed the wrong, heavier chair and looked around in panic but when couldn't spot the right chair quickly just said "fuck it" and threw the much heavier chair.
> 
> My question is this - The show is taped. I know it's easier just to tape it like a live show rather than doing "takes" to clean up spots and the like, but wouldn't it have made sense for Sammy to just put the chair down and find the folding one? Or just miss with his first throw (clang it off the ring post) and then find the folding one to chuck like Sabu used to?


‘there are no mistakes, only happy little accidents’

even if unplanned or a mistake, it was 100x better as a result

and Matt’s obvs fine

would not be shocked if he just went ‘throw it kid’


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> ‘there are no mistakes, only happy little accidents’
> 
> even if unplanned or a mistake, it was 100x better as a result
> 
> ...


I certainly wouldn't disagree that it added a ton of heat to the feud. Matt being the forever carny that he is is already making money off it with a t-shirt. I suspect the instruction was to pick up and throw a folding chair at Hardy, with the agent(and/or Hardy himself) expecting a Sabu like flat-side toss, and Sammy just picked up any ol' chair and chucked edge first. 

I suspect Sammy will get lit up by a kendo stick in the coming weeks as a receipt.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I certainly wouldn't disagree that it added a ton of heat to the feud. Matt being the forever carny that he is is already making money off it with a t-shirt. I suspect the instruction was to pick up and throw a folding chair at Hardy, with the agent(and/or Hardy himself) expecting a Sabu like flat-side toss, and Sammy just picked up any ol' chair and chucked edge first.
> 
> I suspect Sammy will get lit up by a kendo stick in the coming weeks as a receipt.


For sure he’ll get a receipt - and it will be deserved

but he’s walking away the overall winner in this feud IMO


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

I thought Brodie not messing with Page was kayfabe. It was clear he was setting up for his moonsault (Page’s offense is very, VERY formulaic anymore). He does a backdrop suplex to the apron on Angels and goes back to the apron. Brodie Lee HURRIES to the apron himself, but he pauses, stands there with a look of amazement on his face, as if to say, “Ok, let’s see what you got.”

Page looks up at him immediately, climbs to the SAME apron, gets in the ring, and asks him to step into the squared circle with him.

How this is misunderstood as a botch is beyond me, unless someone simply isn’t paying attention.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1291194226328338433


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

not sure if its true but why would a bunch of wrestlers be mad in the back over a botch that made Matt bleed.That cant possibly be true. I cant imagine this because shit happens and no one bitched when Spears by mistake split open cody. This has to be fake loser warriors string the pot


----------



## BuckshotLarry (May 29, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I think you are mixed up on what I mean. I am referring to the spot where Page is clearing house looking like an absolute star and then one of the DO guys is on the apron with him, Page gets rid of him, slowly climbs to the top rope, Brodie is on the apron and just stares at him and watches him moonsault.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not always the case though is it. Since you like drawing comparisons with fight sports so much, give Demetrious Johnson (under 5'3" in height) a fight against 99% of men on this planet and he would kick seven shades of shite out of them. If done _correctly_, this is easily replicated in wrestling and has been done so for years. I do agree that Marko Stunt should just be a jobber, which he kinda is, because he has nothing about him but someone like Darby who is made out to be a bit of a psycho I can understand.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Just finished the show with my new FITE TV sub. Have to say again there was a great energy about it and it's everything WWE has forgotten to be. The ratings are telling the story, a one-year old company is probably starting to make Vince sweat just a little (but it would take years of consistency to truly match the WWE as a global brand).

A few thoughts...

- It felt like Tony Schiavone took the lead on commentary more than JR this week. And I approve of that, I don't think JR has the energy and the alertness to carry the PBP anymore. Schiavone is better and has vindicated himself after being an often despised commentator in the Monday Night Wars (because of what he was being told to say).

- This is the best the Dark Order has a). looked and b). been booked. A big win in the opener, albeit against a reduced Elite + FTR team. Brodie finally getting a big scalp. And then even their Silver and Reynolds pushing Cody and Cardona in a tough match and having some good offense. Cardona physically looks incredible. His smile is still a little goofy but yeah, he is someone who can add depth to the roster.

- The Hardy/Sammy segment was good and the unfortunate (for Matt) chair incident actually added to it - as it's given this rivalry some oomph to it. I could see them doing a First Blood Match or something to play off it. This has potential as a new gen vs. old gen feud even though Hardy is a little dull.

- ERIC BISCHOFF! It was great to see Easy E back on TNT and he looked great. I think he'd be a good on-air personality for the company but with them shying away from the 'authority figure', it'd have to be as a manager or something. As for the debate, Orange Cassidy nailed it here. I've spoken out about him and I'm not a big fan of the gimmick, but the way he just spoke out of nowhere - and the delivery - was dead on. That build up will get people to tune in for him vs. Jericho next week.

- Main event had the predictable outcome, but the moment with MJF doing the run-in and Darby hitting the Coffin Drop planted that seed of doubt for just a moment. A really fun match, the sort that puts _both_ participants over - which is what you want from a champion. I wonder if we could see a Mox/Darby tag team more regularly when Mox drops the title?

Much better than last week's show, maybe a touch below two weeks ago. But good stuff and now they can start building Mox vs MJF for All Out.

They get criticised, AEW is putting a lot of effort into booking the _roster_. Much like WWF in the late 90s, nearly every contracted wrestler has some sort of angle or program. This is hard to pull off with a roster this big, but they're doing an admirable job of it. I'm fascinated to see where this company is in a year. IMO they need to fine tune the production values (when they run big arenas again they should use some powerful pyro, a la the old Raw is War opening) and certain things, but this is the best thing to happen to US pro wrestling in years.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

I could tell JR just shut up and gave Taz and Schiavonne the word to take the lead in one or two of the matches.

As someone who grew up watching NWA, WCW, etc, I love Schiavonne. Never had a problem with him, and he seems to genuinely be enjoying himself much more these days.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> Oh ya next weeks Dynamite is the finished belt @RapShepard 😂 lets hope its worth it


I think it would be pretty funny if Scorpio won and Cody doesn't get to hold the finished belt after carrying the unfinished one this whole time.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

ripcitydisciple said:


> I think it would be pretty funny if Scorpio won and Cody doesn't get to hold the finished belt after carrying the unfinished one this whole time.



Theres only one belt, its just updated bits added to the current belt


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

I didn't think the card was powerful, but the execution was good. They had some connective tissue between matches to create a story. That's the difference between booking and writing a wrestling show. They even gave Best Friends/PnP a prologue and epilogue to their match (RIP Sue's van).
And they had two moments that were surprises with Matt Hardy/Sammy and Eric Bischoff. I am suspicious that Bischoff had a hand in strengthening these last couple of shows. They have been in need of a voice in creative to say, _what if we add a twist, what if we add some spice to this segment, what if we get Hardy in a story_.

How I would handle commentary: Put Taz, Baker and Tenay on hour one, and put JR, Tenay and Bischoff in hour two. Tenay would be the unifying voice of both hours.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> Theres only one belt, its just updated bits added to the current belt


Oh, well that's a bit of a downer. Thanks for telling me though.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

ripcitydisciple said:


> Oh, well that's a bit of a downer. Thanks for telling me though.
> 
> Although, you still could do my idea, just have the finished belt on a pedestal underneath a cloth instead of Cody coming out with it.


----------



## BigCy (Nov 10, 2012)

A better show than last week but not as good as 2 weeks ago imo. 

The 12 man tag featured great athleticism and horrible wrestling and selling, pretty typical fare. 
Tired of PnP looking like bums and the nepotism of Best Friends always getting put over better teams. The post match was good though. 

A bloody angle with Sammy/Hardy was well done.

Cody/Ryder went way too long with Dark Order it should have been half that time but typical AEW making everyone strong when they shouldn't.

Even though I think Darby looks like sh*t and still think he's overrated he had a good match with Mox. Not great but decent.

My feelings on the OC/Jericho segment are on another thread but to sum up...the beat down at the end was great all around, Cassidy actually sold that very well and Bischoff was low key like he should be.

AEW seems to be taking steps forward again, let's hope this lasts. If they get rid of the goofs or change them so they're not goofs, get a few guys into the gym, and quit with their sjw political agenda AEW would be really good imo.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

I didn’t enjoy this show that much. I liked the main event, but it was missing Brian Cage and Archer for me. I liked the 12 man overall because DO really needed that win.

why are AEW relying on orange Cassidy so much?


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

I loved Brodie Lee going head to head with Page and pinning him. It's been a while since Page had been pinned I believe. So it gave Brodie and Dark Order the push they needed.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

optikk sucks said:


> I didn’t enjoy this show that much. I liked the main event, but it was missing Brian Cage and Archer for me. I liked the 12 man overall because DO really needed that win.
> 
> why are AEW relying on orange Cassidy so much?



It's being done for a reason. Certain demo numbers in minute by minute must be really high on Orange Cassidy. Other wise they would have kept the feud going. 


Right now I expect Jericho, Santana& Ortiz vs Cassidy, Best Friends in some big gimmick match at All Out given the feuds going on.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

imthegame19 said:


> It's being done for a reason. Certain demo numbers in minute by minute must be really high on Orange Cassidy. Other wise they would have kept the feud going.
> 
> 
> Right now I expect Jericho, Santana& Ortiz vs Cassidy, Best Friends in some big gimmick match at All Out given the feuds going on.


That seems like the most likely reason. I guess I have to just put up with it if it’s good for business.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

optikk sucks said:


> That seems like the most likely reason. I guess I have to just put up with it if it’s good for business.


thanks for bearing with it mate, for The benefit of those of us that enjoy it and that it is good for the business.

in case you were wondering, we won’t he mad if you watch something else while OC is on.

we don’t want to force you to watch something you don’t like


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> thanks for bearing with it mate, for The benefit of those of us that enjoy it and that it is good for the business.
> 
> in case you were wondering, we won’t he mad if you watch something else while OC is on.
> 
> we don’t want to force you to watch something you don’t like










it’s ok, I want pro wrestling to succeed.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

optikk sucks said:


> View attachment 89606
> it’s ok, I want pro wrestling to succeed.


what a guy! A true wrestling fan


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

That debate segment was one of my favourite segments in wrestling this year.

If you remember back a few weeks, Jericho/Cassidy were criticised after being beaten in the ratings on that first night, but look how they’ve turned it around.

Cassidy’s first words were great - he’s too cool for wrestling but will speak up about something if it actually matters.

Jericho the ultimate pro as always.

And Bischoff believably presented himself / looked like a CEO of a major company. 

Everything about the segment felt important and yet 100% of that feeling was in the work.

That’s good pro wrestling.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Mox v Wardlow is a cert in the lead up to ALL OUT

Should be awesome


----------



## Mercian (Jun 26, 2020)

Below is the updated lineup for next week's _Dynamite_:


Cody (c) vs. Scorpio Sky (AEW TNT Championship)
Chris Jericho vs. Orange Cassidy ($7,000 Obligation Match - Both Inner Circle and Best Friends are banned from ringside)
Hangman Page and Kenny Omega vs. Jungle Boy and Luchasaurus
Grayson and Evil Uno vs. Young Bucks
Appearances by Rock 'N Roll Express, Tully Blanchard, and Arn Anderson for Tag Team Appreciation Night hosted by FTR

Too soon for Scorpio Sky, not enough build might be a great match but people dont care hes not built


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Could see Scorpio Sky vs. Cody going to a time limit draw.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Mercian said:


> Appearances by Rock 'N Roll Express, Tully Blanchard, and Arn Anderson for Tag Team Appreciation Night hosted by FTR


Fark, RNR Express is enough to get me on board with AEW's TV. I'll be watching live.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Erik. said:


> Could see Scorpio Sky vs. Cody going to a time limit draw.


Could definitely see that as well. At this point, with only 4 weeks until All Out, I see Cody facing 1 of 2 guys. Either Sky or Brodie Lee.

If there's a time limit draw, Sky is the opponent for All Out. And with Brodie, I mean there has to be some reason as to why the Dark Order C Team even bothered attacking Cody to begin with. I mean in reality I know it was because Ryder needed some guys to beat up, but there has to be some kind of storyline explanation.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

TD Stinger said:


> Could definitely see that as well. At this point, with only 4 weeks until All Out, I see Cody facing 1 of 2 guys. Either Sky or Brodie Lee.
> 
> If there's a time limit draw, Sky is the opponent for All Out. And with Brodie, I mean there has to be some reason as to why the Dark Order C Team even bothered attacking Cody to begin with. I mean in reality I know it was because Ryder needed some guys to beat up, but there has to be some kind of storyline explanation.


I always assumed because Cody was part of The Elite, who the Dark Order are feuding with.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Cody is only “Elite” when it is convenient, so you can assume the Dark Order is getting pushed more seriously now.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

I love how Chip is a size mark in the AEW section, while at the same time promoting how Impact is amazing with their booking and when they just had a woman as their World champion for 6 months. I know I'm a little late on this, but just made me laugh when you geeked out so hard at Slammiversary a week or two ago.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Klitschko said:


> I love how Chip is a size mark in the AEW section, while at the same time promoting how Impact is amazing with their booking and when they just had a woman as their World champion for 6 months. I know I'm a little late on this, but just made me laugh when you geeked out so hard at Slammiversary a week or two ago.


Mhmm fair point if you don't take into count the multiple times I said that Tessa being Impact World Champion stopped me from following them sooner because of how ridiculous and stupid it was.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Mercian said:


> Below is the updated lineup for next week's _Dynamite_:
> 
> 
> Cody (c) vs. Scorpio Sky (AEW TNT Championship)
> ...


Hopefully it's the end of Jericho-OC.

Cody-Scorpio Sky should be good but I'm not as high with SS as TK seems to be. He is sort of vanilla to me. Let's see whatshugot, brah.


----------

